# Open-Minded Adventurers Wanted for Extravagant Planes-Hopping!



## Kelleris (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello!

I'm seeking players to join in on a game that I've been planning for a while now, in conjunction with my usual gaming group.  It will be a high-power, hopefully-high-action urban adventure with frequent digressions into weirdness and shadowy conspiracies after political power.

No, I can't be any more specific about the plot.  It's a secret.    

The setting is a home-brew, a gigantic city located at the intersection of 6 other major planes which has been the center of a great struggle for supremacy for the last 200 years of its (relatively) short existence.

Characters are 8th level, and use point buy with 38 points to spend.  Make sure to check out my house rules below before you go nuts with the character ideas.  If you would like to just post a character concept and ask me where that would best fit in the setting, that's cool too.

Anyway, without further ado, here is the basic setting:



> *City of Dromus**
> Dromus is a planar crossroads rivaled by nothing else in this part of the multiverse; only the stories of far-ranging planeswalkers even hint at anything like it.  Poised at the intersection of seven planes, Dromus does a brisk business with each while trying to establish its independence from its nominal founders.  Said nominal founders will have none of this, and are forever scheming to take control of what is probably the most important mercantile and strategic center of all the seven planes.
> 
> This “city” is only a city in name.  It sprawls over miles of countryside around the former technologist enclave of Dromus, resembling nothing so much as an entire country trying to squeeze itself into as small a place as possible.  Most people who live on the edge of the city have never seen the other side, and many have never even been to the great markets of Khorvaire’s Square.  It’s just too long a trip.
> ...






> *The Imperium Mechanus**
> The Imperium Mechanus is a mighty steam-driven empire forged out of many smaller kingdoms, republics, and principalities.  This makes for complicated government, though, since each of the formerly independent nations brought their own cluster of laws and regulations to the table that they simply could not live without.  Newcomers to the Imperium find that they’re usually breaking a half-dozen minor laws at any given time, and acquire either a total disrespect for law and order or a justifiable paranoia for same.
> 
> The Imperium is located on a magic-poor plane, insulated by the elemental planes from the edge of the multiverse and the Astral Plane.  When the plane began to move into its current alignment over a thousand years ago, the inhabitants were forced to develop a new kind of magic reliant on the incipient planar stability they were experiencing.  Over time, this new force became the sole power source for great and wondrous works, demanding the sort of bureaucratic infrastructure that can provide the enormous natural resources required.
> ...






> *Kelluna**
> Wise travelers know that there’s always a bigger fish, no matter how capable you are.  Kelluna is a sea of bigger fish.  On first arriving on the plane, any newcomer is immediately struck by the sheer exaggerations of the place: the mountains are more mountainous, the swamps swampier, and the plains astoundingly featureless on Kelluna.  Scattered through the plane in places where magic is strong are the Kellunan city-states, the seats of the Proxies, powerful sorcerous creatures (usually outsiders or dragons) who use the power of soul collectors to rule with the might of their patron deities.
> 
> The Outer Planes, home to gods great and small, are so distant as to be almost forgotten, but Kelluna is the next best thing.  Any deceased soul leaving, or newly-created outsider arriving, must pass through Kelluna to reach the Droman planes, and the soul collectors, powerful artifacts built on key clusters of ley lines, direct the traffic.  The Proxies who control these devices are granted the ability to shape their lands almost as a god might, and titanic forces are daily put into play in the struggle for the power of belief, both of the living and the dead, both for their far-away masters and for their own reasons.  Virtually all religious sects in Dromus can be traced to one or another of the Proxies, and no two agree, even if they ultimately worship the same deity.
> ...






> *Caeldwyste**
> Caeldwyste is a thriving kingdom, a stable and prosperous land coincidentally located entirely within an arctic wasteland.  Proximity to the Elemental Plane of Water ensures constant snowfall and freezing temperatures over most of the plane, but the Caelder are adapted to the extreme conditions and have developed a culture that now forms the baseline for the City of Dromus.  A racially-diverse population is spread through the towns and cities of the countryside, and the people live more-or-less in peace, only occasionally threatened in any serious way by the beasts and monsters of the wilderness.
> 
> Caelder culture is a mix of the barbaric and the civilized.  Since normal crops cannot grow in the biting cold the Caelders combine many of the traditions of a hunter-gatherer society with the sophistication that bustling urban areas and a thriving culture bring.  A revered tradition among the Caelder is the Odensjakt, the great hunt of remorhaz and frost worm that can provide food for a large town from the carcasses of just a few beasts.  On the other hand, Caeldwyste produces some of the best merchants and artisans of the seven planes, and has a codified and well-respected code of laws.  Most of the time, traditional Caelders and those who prefer a more urbane lifestyle coexist peacefully, but as Dromus has grown in importance, reactionary factions have sprung up demanding a return to the old ways.  Sensible people on both sides of the issue have no desire for conflict, but that is no guarantee of peace in the future.
> ...






> *The Tangle**
> Part transitive plane, part maze of portals, and part unexplored jungle, the Tangle is an enigma to all who visit.  The Tangle is place of fragments, bits of Prime matter jumbled together in ways that make no sense to the untrained observer.  Taking the left-hand path around a bush may merely lead deeper into the grove while the right-hand path leads to a part of the omnipresent jungle hundreds of miles away.
> 
> Tangler villages are confusing places for non-natives, laid out around easy-to-follow planar minglings.  Natives see nothing unusual about the village square leading to huts leagues apart, but visitors must remember to touch the red-striped rock when leaving the clearing or there’s no telling where they might end up.  The Tangle can be used to reach many of the other planes, but only the most foolish traveler would neglect to hire one of the often-fickle natives before undertaking the journey.
> ...






> *Tila'kun**
> Tila’kun is a paradise: sunny beaches, clear blue skies, and endless waves lapping at the shores of a thousand islands.  So infused is the plane with positive energy that mortal creatures are hard-pressed not to relax and enjoy the abundance of life here.  Unfortunately, it is possible to get too much of a good thing – this excess of life-energy causes cancerous growth and eventually fatal mutations in those who are exposed to it for too long without some measure pf protection.
> 
> The people of Tila’kun consist of two groups that have essentially no direct interactions – the monasteries and the island tribes.  The monasteries possess the power of ki, mighty fortress-abbeys made of rare and precious stone, and a disciplined, self-sufficient lifestyle.  They monopolize the magical, herbal, and alchemical resources of the plane, and leave the rest to the island tribes, who get along as best they can in the shadow of the unassailable monasteries.  Their only contributions to the scheme, as far as the monks and ascetics are concerned, are any children who show sufficient promise to be adopted by a monastery.
> ...






> *Yesheveran**
> Yesheveran is a study in contrasts.  Most of the plane is underground, but light exists even in the deepest reaches, allowing for fecund plant growth even deep in the Underdark.  Life is abundant throughout, but the plane is vulnerable to plagues that can obliterate the ecosystems of whole caverns in a matter of days.  The elder race of Yesheveran, the dark elves, are ancient beyond the reckoning of most races and mastered wizardry long ago.  They have since redirected their energies to the subtleties of economics, a new battlefield where wealth provides the only score card.
> 
> Yesheveran’s surface is all rocky crags and verdant valleys, rugged terrain that makes for rugged people.  There is no sun; instead, light waxes and wanes regularly with no visible source.  As one descends below the surface into the deeps, which are lit with a glow as strong as moonlight in most places, the surface-dwelling races become less common.  The depths are ruled by the drow elves, beings of urbane and sophisticated narcissism that see themselves as the bearers of civilization.  The noble houses of the drow are essentially trading consortiums, elaborately Byzantine in structure and controlled at the top by a select few noble-born drow who manifest superior magical and mental aptitude at an early age.
> ...




So what do you think?  I'd love to hear your opinions, especially since this stuff isn't really set in stone at this point.

The actual house rules are attached, below.

EDIT: Removed the attached documents.  They're in the Rogue's Gallery thread, here.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 6, 2004)

If you want to subject yourself to the old players and the planning thread, it can be found here.

Hrm.  Wouldn't all fit.  Here're the rest:

EDIT: Removed the attached documents.  They're in the Rogue's Gallery thread, here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 6, 2004)

The classes.doc will not open.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2004)

I'd like to play in this. The setting looks great and the houserules interesting.

I'm thinking of playing one of the flamboyant swordsmen of the upper class on Caeldwyste, mentioned in the setting description, created as a Martial Artist and/or Fighter.

rangerjohn, it worked for me


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun.  I'd like to play, but don't really have the time for it.  Good luck!


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 6, 2004)

@ rangerjohn - I tried it on my computer again, and it worked, even when I was logged out.  Maybe I could e-mail the offending document to you somewhere?


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking for some clarification on the parrying rules:

If having weapon finesse and wielding a rapier and a main-gauche, but attacking only with the rapier, what would the penalty to attack (0 or -4?), and the bonus to parrying (+10, +8, or +6?) be?

Or, to be more general:
Does just parrying with the off-hand weapon still count as fighting with two weapons?
Do parrying bonuses for different weapons stack, or does only the best count?
If bonuses stack, do you get the weapon finesse bonus once or for each weapon?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 6, 2004)

Parrying only uses up one weapon, so you only get the bonuses for that one weapon.  However, as long as you don't actually attack with the off-hand weapon, and only use it to parry, you don't suffer TWF penalties.  Additionally, while holding a dagger ready to parry you could use the rapier to make AoOs normally.

In the example you gave, your bonus to the parry roll would be +2 (weapon finesse with a finessable weapon) +2 (using a light weapon to parry) +2 (using a main-gauche).  You aren't actually parrying with the rapier, so you don't get any of the bonuses for the rapier (though that would be a good feat to make, come to think of it).

The advantages of dual-wielding in this way aren't that you actually have a better parrying bonus.  Even if you have Guarded Parry and someone disarms you the hard way you aren't immediately defenseless.  Large and brutally strong monsters tend to be willing to take the AoO for disarming someone when their attacks keep getting deflected.      It's that you can still make attacks of opportunity and that you aren't risking your primary weapon when you parry an attack.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2004)

This definately looks fun, I'll be taking a deeper look at the documents in a moment.  Count me as a potential.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a first draft of my character. No items or fluff-text yet, I'll add that later.

How much gold do we have to buy items?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 6, 2004)

Standard 8th level, so 27,000.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 6, 2004)

And could you explain this, I couldn't find the setting information, and I don't have the Planar Handbook so I'm left guessing as to what this feat really does:


			
				Races in Dromus.doc said:
			
		

> All of the standard races, as well as any sub-races I allow – but not any monster races – receive the Planar Touchstone feat as a free bonus feat, without meeting the prerequisites.  Additionally, every character begins the game with the feat attuned to their home plane (if they are from one of the six original planes), or with a random base ability from their birthstone in Dromus.  See the setting information for more details.  The feat is reproduced below, from the Planar Handbook.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

Basically, it gives you a minor feat-like power, and grants a more powerful spell-like ability if you meet certain "recharge conditions."

For example, Caeldwyste's planar touchstone grants continual cold resistance 6, and participating in the Odensjakt is the recharge condition for the higher-order power, which allows you to use an ability similar to the _righteous might _spell once per day, with two "charges" between recharges.  Participating in another successful Odensjakt is the recharge condition for this "higher-order ability."

The most important part of granting this feat to everyone is that it means that the planes are quite inhospitable to non-natives.  Cold resistance 6 means that a Caelder is unfazed by arctic weather that would quickly kill others, a Yesheveran's bonus to saves versus disease means that they tend to be hale and hearty while invaders keel over around them, and so forth.  It's one of the major reasons why Dromus is a center of trade and cultutral exchange: the weather there usually won't kill you, no matter where you are from.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> @ rangerjohn - I tried it on my computer again, and it worked, even when I was logged out.  Maybe I could e-mail the offending document to you somewhere?



Strange the others work just fine.  I'll try one more time if that doesn't work, you can email me at ranger_32202@yahoo.com.  Thanks.

Still not working.  Did you do something different with this one?  I don't have word, so I'm using wordpad to open them.  Works for the rest, but not the classes.doc.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm intrigued by this game, but I'm not sure if I have the time to join, so list me as a potential if you've still got room (I'll know more about my amount of free time by this weekend, hopefully).  I'm intrigued by the sorcerer's bloodlines, but I can't find more info on them then what's listed in the class description, is it found elsewhere or am I blind?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

@ Sollir - Bloodlines are exactly the same as those from _Unearthed Arcana_, except that I'll make a Major version of some of the Intermediates for you.  I've never typed it up because everyone in my group has access to the book so we don't need to be more explicit about it.  If you want one, just pick a specific one (or two, or three) and I'll type it up.

@ rangerjohn - Sent the e-mail.  It's odd that you'd have no luck with that.  I didn't do anything dfferent that I'm aware of.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2004)

Hrm, actually, I'm drifting over to considering a Technologist right now, lol (I'm afraid many of the changes to the various classes along with the new stuff intrigues me), would you happen to know where I can find more info about them?  If you'd have to type it up, I wouldn't worry about it, because it sounds like there's a bunch missing from its writeup above.  Thanks!


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

And lo, there were device examples, yea even were technologist ability listings unto them.  Verily:

(I also have a system for making new ones, by the way.  It's rather complicated, but if you can give me a sorc/wiz/cleric spell you want to model it on I can whip one up.)

EDIT:  I appear to have not screwed my head on right.  There is an error in the Sorcerer listing.  They should have Cleric BAB and d8 HDs.  They're basically arcane clerics.  I could probably rename them Templars and it would be less confusing, huh?   

EDIT: Removed the attached documents.  They're in the Rogue's Gallery thread, here.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah, I think I'm pretty much tempted to play the technologist most out of the classes after seeing that writeup-they definately look very interesting.  I'd probably aim for fewer, more powerful devices as it'd probably be easier to keep track of and I'd appreciate any more info you could give me on them and the gadget creation system (I'm not sure what kind of a spell would be appropriate to be emulate right now I'm afraid, maybe I'll think of one later, though).


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm thinking along the lines of a straight human monk of some kind.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm thinking along the lines of a straight human monk of some kind.




Amazing!  Someone who can resist the siren's song of novelty!    

Sollir, the device design guidelines are below.  If you want fewer, more powerful devices you will probably be upgrading a lot of them.  It's kinda free-form right now, though; just see how many metamagic levels it would be and ask me.  Sorry I can't be more specific, but I feel like I've got a dozen things to work on at once.

My desire to play had gotten the best of me when I started recruiting.     I'm kinda hoping that once we all have workable characters I can finish everything else up behind the scenes.  Unfortunately, that means that you'll likely need to ask me lots of questions.  Sorry about the dust and "Under Construction" signs, anyway.



			
				Dromus Prep Thread said:
			
		

> I let you make them, and then approve them and add them to my ever-growing list of devices to choose from. I'll be available for contact here and via e-mail if you need any help, and if you're truly pressed for time I can do this part for you if you can give me a general idea of what you want each device to do.
> 
> The rules are pretty simple. I'm attaching a rough spell effects classification chart - it lists various basic spell effects, and rates them according to the Wizard's, the Cleric's, and the Technologist's ability to manifest that particular effect. For instance, if an effect has a 2 for Technologists, a 1 for Clerics, and a 3 for Wizards and you have a Wizard spell in mind you want to use as the base of the device's effect, you would increase the "spell level" by 1 to make up for a technologist's slightly-reduced ability in that area. If it had been a cleric spell, you would have instead reduced the spell level by 1 for this purpose. Zeroes are a special case: they represent minus 3 levels, basically things that that character class just can't do (Wizards and healing spells, for instance).
> 
> ...




EDIT: Removed the attached documents.  They're in the Rogue's Gallery thread, here.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm thinking along the lines of a straight human monk of some kind.




While I'm thinking about it, I should mention that Monks are slightly different in terms of their relationship with other classes in this context.  In the form of an analogy:

Monk is to Ascetic as Paladin is to Cleric

If you have _Unearthed Arcana_ and/or Green Ronin's _Psychic's Handbook_ your monk can take a style that allows him or her to develop psychic powers.  The Ascetic is a GR Psychic modified to match up better flavor-wise (removed anything I thought didn't fit the flavor well enough).



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> Talwan Berley




You might want to reconsider this name if you aren't committed to it too strongly.  Caelder names tend to have a norse/celtic sound to them.  It's no big deal, though; up to you.  Foreign-sounding names could very well have been fashionable when your character was born.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 7, 2004)

This looks very interesting. I have to read all the documents closer, but count me in as a potential player.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm very interested. I have off today so I'll go through and write up my character.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 7, 2004)

This is an awesome setting. I'd like to submit a Yesheveran human Sorcerer with the hag bloodline. I'll post back when I have something ready. Very cool. I may steal some of your house rule stuff for my home campaign too.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Argh!  The classes are out to get me.  The technologist abilities.doc doesn't open.  But the example devices does.  Also the email made no difference.  All I can say is it says the program performed an illegal operation, when I attempt to open those two docs.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 7, 2004)

I've finished reading all the stuff and I have to say I liked it. Your house rules are great. No, not great, simply awesome.

As for my character concept, I'm thinking about making a Fighter2/Sorcerer4 combo with two levels already taken in the Spellsword PrC (from Complete Warrior). Demon bloodline for the sorcerer levels, but the character would not be evil, probably neutral.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

I am quite intrigued by your homebrew, and have an idea of what I would like to be.  I would like to be a maened wilder from Kelluna, in service to one of the Powers... whoever intrigues her at the time.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 7, 2004)

Kelleris, I'll think of a new name, I just came up with the old name while I posted the character so no big deal.

Would it be possible with a masterwork component for increasing the parry-bonus with a weapon?

[edit] Any suggestions for languages? Which of them might a lesser noble from Caeldwyste have encountered? [/edit]

rangerjohn, I resaved the two docs as txts for you, and the formating didn't suffer too much, at least it should work now..


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, looks like your full up, by this point.  But if I were to play I would have been a Tangler Spear Fighter.  [Elf [Tangle] Martial Artist w/ the spear form.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa.  For a thread that's only been up for two days, this is a lot of people.      Uhm, any suggestions on when I should take the "RECRUITING" sign down, more experienced PbPers?

@ Zerth - Just so you know, the bloodline abilities are a class feature, so you only get them with actual Sorcerer levels.

@ Jolmo - Take this and this, mix together, shake well, and pour.  Hopefully something that sounds elegant and hard-to-pronounce but with a barbaric edge will come out.  Caeldwyste is like a cross between the Italian Renaissance and the viking hordes culture-wise, which makes for some... challenging... naming conventions.  You might want to also decide where your family is on the traditionalist-cosmopolitan scale.

@ Peter - Hag bloodline?  Why not!  Will you be from the surface or the Underdark, though?  For a human character, the surface is more likely.

*@ rangerjohn - * Glad it works now.  Jolmo beat me to the punch there.      This isn't a first-come, first-serve thing, though, especially since you were handicapped by computer issues.  I'll probably be picking 5 people from here to make two threads with my home group from the other thread.

@ Isida Kep'Tukari - Sounds like a plan.  However, you might want to look at the Unification Church (mostly cribbed from DragonStar):



> *Unification Church:  * Being so far from the Outer Planes breeds schisms in the various faiths.  It seems that every Kellunan proxy has his, her, or its own version of a central faith, leading to a myriad of sects that no one person can keep track of.  This leads to a great reduction in the relative power of individual churches, and of clerical faith as a whole.  The Unification Church is not a church per se; it is rather a group of clerics dedicated to the concept of orthodoxy.  They seek to resolve the various warring sects under one properly-organized pantheon, and will go to great lengths to do so.  Since they incorporate a number of clerics from every faith and actively seek political power, the Unification Church is the group to go to for those who seek the services of a cleric of negotiable virtue.




Or possibly the fadacs, if you're at least good-leaning:



> *Freelance Adventurers’ Demihumanitarian Aid Corps:*  The Freelance Adventurer’s Demihumanitarian Aid Corps (called the fadacs by locals) are the closest thing Dromus has to an adventurer’s guild.  Members wear a patch displaying the Corps’ symbol, a lammasu rampant on a field of white, and are the first group the city goes to with above-the-table problems.  They were founded 11 years ago by their current leader, Assyrias (LG male lammasu Clr 11 / Hph 3), and are based in Kelluna.  The Droman chapter isn’t as reliably good-hearted as one might hope.




I have a bit more on Dromus than the other planes, so I'll probably post that extra stuff later, as well as some (pre-)history.  Thanks for slogging through all these documents, everyone!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

The fadacs sound right up my character's alley.  I should be able to have a character up within a day or so.  I have all the nuts and bolts done, I'm just buying equipment and writing out my background.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, almost forgot.  Jelmo, the parry toll is basically modified by all of the applicable attack bonuses for the weapon.  Thus, the _balanced_ masterwork component allows you to add a +1 enhancement bonus to all attack rolls with the weapon, which also increases your parry bonus by +1 point of enhancement.

I'm rather curious about how you plan on going with this character, though.  You have a phenomenal defense against melee attacks (essentially an AC of at least avg. 28 against melee attacks from one target) but a low-end AC versus multiple attackers and ranged attacks.  Depending on the gear you buy, this could be a very dedicated duellist that does relatively poorly against massed attacks, or you could buy some nice _bracers of armor_ and hedge your bets.  Hmm...


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, this is the equipment-list I'm looking on right now, giving me an AC of 20. Any suggestions are welcome 

_Swift_  (8335 gp) [6 lbs.]
_Parrying Main-Gauche_ (312 gp) [1 lb.] (Style-Oriented (Combat Expertise))

_Bracers of Armor +2_ (4000 gp) [1 lb.]
_Gloves of Dexterity +2_ (4000 gp)
_Cloak of Reistance +2_ (4000 gp) [1 lb.]
_Ring of Feather Falling_ (2200 gp)
_Signet Ring of Protection +1_ (2000 gp)
_Handy Haversack_ (2000 gp) [5 lbs.] (takes 80+20+20 lbs.)
_- Everburning Torch_ (110 gp) [1 lb.]
_- Trail rations, 10 days_ (5 gp) [10 lbs.]
_- Silk rope (50 ft)_ (10 gp) [5 lbs.]
_- Spade_ (2 gp) [8 lbs.]
_- Two waterskins_ (2 gp) [8 lbs.]
_Explorer's outfit_

_Swift:_ This long, heavy sword is masterfully designed and imbued with magic. The size of it gives it far greater power than an ordinary longsword. Thanks to the exquisite crafting though, those specially trained in it's use can still use it with the speed of a smaller sword. The runes inscribed in the blade keeps the edge ever perfect, letting it cause more damage and making even glancing hits penetrate armor to cause a more fatal wound. (Style-Oriented (Bastard Sword Focus) Keen Bastard Sword +1)

Btw, the new name I thought of is *Cagthail Minaesmart* [Cag-tháil Mi´naes-mart], you think it fits?

Also, I think you missunderstood me when I mentioned languages, I wondered about what language-skills to pick for the character, i.e. what are the prominant races on Caeldwyste? (Though the name-links came to good use as well  )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2004)

Working title/Name is Dashan Khurz
Human Ranger 7/Wizard 1 (staff Master concept)

Still working on the details there's so much to read and so little time I had today. 

He hails from the city of Dormus itself but his parents have always had a home on the positive energy islands plane. (name escapes me at the moment.) He is trained to hunt down and kill Aberations and Undead. His animal companion is a wolf (Shadowsbane) and his Familiar will be a hawk. (Mornelite) He hires himself out as a body guard to adventuring parties.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey, potential players!  I look forward to playing with you guys.  I'm one of Kell's original players.  He's the one that got me hooked on the dnd craziness.   I figured I'd post just so you can see who and what you'll be playing with.   

I'll be playing a technologist named Feiran who has three animal companions.  She has a tiger, an owl, and a ferret.  The ferret and owl will not be in combat, but since the tiger is a big, mean beast it will be in combat.  I tailored my devices to augment them for specific functions.  The ferret is my trap finder since I don't posess that skill with any level of competence.  I equipped it with the Technologist's Magnifying Glass, which is in the device doc Kell attached.  The owl has sound related devices equipped on it, and it is my spotter.  It's equipped with Jabberblast, Shout and Animal Messenger.

Here's the first draft of Feiran information 

The ferret and owl will have only 2 HD.  I didn't like them so powerful, that would be too disruptive.  Can you imagine it?  A medium sized ferret trying to slink into the uber secret panel of doom?  I can and it's pretty funny actually, but it's only funny until the party forms into a once in a lifetime cohesive group all with the purpose to kill me.   

Here's what Kell had to say about the first draft of Feiran 

I noticed that Sollir Furryfoot desired to play a technologist.  I can help with that if you need it.  If you want the device to benefit others, you'll have to upgrade it.  It's not specifically mentioned. The class is still pretty new, and for some odd reason I haven't mastered classification.  So a new perspective on the class would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2004)

This is the mostly-final version of my character.

*Narine Valborg, The Luminous Arc
Female Maenad Wilder 8*
*Patron Deity:* 
*Region:* Kelluna
*Height:* 6' 3''
*Weight:* 150lbs
*Hair:* Dark Blonde
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 50

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:* 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 level, +2 headband] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* Naturally psionic (+2 power points), _energy ray_ 1/day sonic only, outburst (1/day, up to 4 rounds, take –2 to Int and Wis for a +2 to Str).  Psionic powers, wild surge +3, elude touch, surging euphoria +1, volatile mind (1 power point), proficiency in all simple weapons, light armor, and all shields but tower shields.  

*Hit Dice:* 8d6 + 8
*HP:* 39 
*RP:* 39
*AC:* 17 (+5 armor, +2 Dex) 
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 35ft (45ft when psionically focused)

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex:* +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
*Will:* +8 [+6 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +6/+6
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d8+1/x3, +1 lucky spear)
*Ranged Atk:* +8 (1d6+1/x2/20 ft range, javelin)

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +14 [11 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 synergy]
Concentration +12 [11 ranks, +1 Con]
Control +15 [11 ranks, +4 Cha]
Diplomacy +7 [0 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 touchstone]
Knowledge (Psionics) +16 [11 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy]
Perception +13 [11 ranks, +2 Wis]
Psicraft +15 [11 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 synergy] 
Tumble +13 [11 ranks, +2 Dex]

*Feats:*
Planar Touchstone (bonus)
Speed of Thought (1st level) 
Up The Walls (3rd level)
Outgoing (6th level)

*Languages:* Common, Maenad, Draconic, Aquan, Elven

*Powers Known*
Save DC +5 – Power points available – 80 
1st – _energy ray, mind thrust_
2nd – _energy push_
3rd – _energy bolt_
4th – _death urge_

*Contacts*

*Elune Restat, Heart of Inner Peace* – Informational contact – Narine met Elune during her time with a Proxy of passion.  Usually found in her Proxy’s temple, Elune is devoted to sharing passion with all the temple’s worshippers.  Many speak far more frankly than they intend when visiting Elune.  Narine has gone back to spend time with her several times since, and Elune usually has some interesting tidbit of information to share.

*Lynnara, Sight of Inner Mind* – Skill contact (knowledge: religion) - Narine met Lynnara during one of her more introspective intervals with a Proxy of wisdom and knowledge.  It was here Narine learned some excellent meditative techniques that helped her develop her power, and Lynnara was the one that helped her.  It was also from her that Narine learned of several other Proxies, as the study of other religions was one of her areas of concentration.

*Tasi, Templar of the Ready Blade* – Influence contact – Tasi is one of the guard captains for one of the more militant Proxies.  Narine was involved with her several years ago, and learned the basics of weaponry and armor from her, though it was clear she would never be the kind of fighter Tasi was.  Tasi is in good graces with several mercenaries and weaponsmiths, and if Narine needs to talk to someone on the military or weapons side of things, Tasi can usually get her in.

*Mitan Degern, Templar of the Straight Path* – Skill contact (profession: barrister) – More than once Narina has run afoul of one law or another (or whole books of law).  And more than once Mitan Dergern has helped her out of a bind.  One of Narine’s oldest friends, Mitan is a skillful barrister often consulted by some of the leaders of the more lawful faiths.  He doesn’t always have time to help her out of her latest scrape, so Narine is willing to wait and help him ease his “itch” until he can.

*Lorad Steed, the Barley Brother* – Information contact – Lorad can be found in the Fountain of Beer tavern on any day (or hour) of the week.  A drunk with unparalleled capacity for ale, and a mind like a steel trap, he’s not too hard to find.  Of course, getting what you want to know is rather difficult, as Lorad generally rambles through four or five subjects before getting around to your original question.  Generally paying off his current bar tab is the easiest way to get him to talk.  Narine met him through a very minor church, lead by a Proxy of drunkenness.  It was a rather fun two-month binge, but eventually the headaches were more trouble than they were worth, so Narine moved on.  However she remembered Lorad, as he was one of her sponsors (and taught her how to drink ten shots in a row and still look mostly sober).

*Regetto, the Silent Hand* – Influence contact – Regetto is one of Narine’s most dangerous contacts.  A high-placed agent of a thieves’ guild, he’s a dash hand with a lockpick, and a quick hand with a dagger.  During her one and only stint with a Proxy of questionable morals, she met Regetto.  She stayed with him for several weeks, posing as his wife so that he could get close to a man that he meant to rob.  He also killed him, but Narine didn’t find that out until later.  Regetto actually grew rather fond of Narine, though Narine still holds some fear of him.  She’s reluctant to go to him for assistance, as he often asks for her help in some shady dealings as payment, but occasionally has been forced to when things have looked rather bleak.  


*Equipment*

_Wearing or carrying_
*Swiftkill, +1 mithril chain shirt of quickness* – 5,100gp
*Charmed, +1 lucky spear* – 8,302gp
*Fireproof Traveler’s outfit* - 50gp
*Bottomless Quiver (as Quiver of Ehlonna)* – 1,800gp
~18 Javelins – 18gp
*Dagger* - 2gp
*Boots of landing* – 1,000gp 
*Headband of Charisma +2* - 4,000gp
*Gate compass* – 2,500gp
*Dorje of detect psionics* – 750gp
*Power stone of psionic dimension door* – 700gp
*Power stone of body adjustment* – 375gp
*Power stone of energy burst* – 375gp 
*Backpack* - 2gp
~*Bedroll* - 5sp
~*Waterskin* - 1gp
~*Trail rations (20 days worth)* - 10gp
~*Fireproof explorer’s outfit* - 60gp
~*Winter blanket* - 5sp 
~*4 sacks* - 4sp 
~*Tent* - 10gp 

*Money*
193pp, 6gp, 5sp, 10cp

*Appearance:*  Narine is a flamboyant woman, with a waist-long mane of wavy, dark blonde hair, bright blue eyes, and a heart-shaped face.  Her naturally shimmering skin enhances her beauty and feeds her sense of vanity.  Tall and statuesque, wearing colors of blue, green, and gold to compliment her coloring, Narine tends to look more like a lady of wealth on a holiday than an adventurer.  She tends to keep her weapons out of sight, having had her bottomless quiver decorated to look like a pretty, if oddly-shaped, purse.  Where possible she will hire someone to carry the rest of her things.  She doesn’t like beasts of burden, often complaining of their smell.

*Personality:*  Flamboyant in personality as in appearance, Narine is given to grand gestures and broad declarations.  She often professes great and undying loyalty… to whichever Proxy attracted her attention at the time.  When in the thralls of a new Proxy to worship, she throws herself into it fervently, often putting other, more devout worshippers in the shade for a time.  She’ll expound on their virtues at the drop of a hat, until she gets bored with them, and then she’s off to find another.  

Narine has a great appreciation for the beautiful, the powerful, and the spectacular, as reflected in her psionic powers.  She loves storms, and will often stay out in them to watch their wonderful fury.  She likes to emulate them with her powers, stinging others with electricity, and shouting and roaring like thunder.

*Background:*  Growing up in Kelluna, one almost always is in service to a Proxy.  Narine was as well when she was little, to one of the wilder ones, but one with a good heart.  This helped shape her heart and mind.  While most of her people tended to be very reserved to control their inner spiritual anger, Narine resolved to accept it, and embraced it.  This tended to manifest in her extremely wild and chaotic nature, as well as her inability to settle on only one Proxy, but instead to sample them all like wine.

Her powers manifested appropriately, in the form of powerful bursts of energy.  Narine loves the feeling of using her powers; it makes her feel closer to her Proxy of the moment.  She will willingly use her powers in service to her current Proxy, delighting in serving them in that way.  

Narine’s own parents and two older sisters are securely tied to service with a very proper lawful proxy, driven there by the chaos of their daughter.  Her parents speak very little of her, embarrassed by her Proxy-jumping, and her sisters just pretend she doesn’t exist.  This seems to bother Narine very little, and she fills the need for relationships with a wide range of lovers of all shapes, sizes, ages, genders, kinks, and races.  Through her network of lovers she learns about the different Proxies, and who might welcome her at the moment.

About a year ago Narine joined the fadacs in hopes of finding some new adventures to have.  She’s still a member, which is a personal record for her in terms of commitment.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

Isidia is your spear a longspear?  I also thought a spear did 1d8 but discovered I was wrong.  While working on my spear fighter.  I decided to go with the longspear since I was going to two-weapon style route anyway. So that lets me go 2 handed for reach or draw up on the haft and do two-weapon style for close in work.  Also looks like we had the same idea with the quiver and javelins.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 8, 2004)

@ Jolmo - Wow.  That's an intimidating name.  As for languages, there're basically all the racial languages, plus a common tongue for each of the six original planes, plus Common, which is a trade tongue that most well-travelled people speak.

@ Argent Silvermage - "Staff master concept"?  The plane you're thinking of is Tila'kun.

@ Isida Kep'tukari - Hrm, I was hoping you weren't inclined to a pure blaster concept.  I've been tossing around nerfs for the energy powers and _mind thrust_, just so you know.  They aren't in the house rules because I haven't decided yet.

Basically, _mind thrust _will do d8s, not d10s.  The Will negates is not worth 2 die increases, and just forcing a Will save for a damage spell is good in and of itself.

The energy powers require you to pick a specific one when you get the power, and you must manifest that energy type unless you pay 2 power points to select another.  The 4-for-1 nature of the energy powers, combined with the fact that they're all actively better than 1d6 of X energy, makes me leery of letting you freely pick what you want to attack with.

Chain Power strikes me as a very weak feat.  Chain Spell is +3 levels and works on a larger variety of spells to boot.  Besides this, I was under the impression that the "expend your focus" requirement reduced this by 1.  On top of that, you don't get the damage boost with the extra points you spend to chain the power.  On the whole, pretty weak; an _energy ray_ that strikes 8 targets for half damage with 6d6 already taken off the top seems very weak.  I'd drop the power point cost to use Chain Power to +4, or maybe even +2.

Feel free to make with the commenting; I think this is what I will do, but it's not set in stone by any means.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay, I've got some additional info for everyone: a brief account of Droman pre-history, a description of life in Dromus, and the first of the planar touchstone write-ups.  Oh, and just so you know, the current year is 198 CP.



> *Dromus Regional History*
> The entire regional history of Dromus spans only some 460 years since the creation of the plane of Khatheram, as reckoned by the universal calendar adopted by the seven planes following the Crossroads War.  Therefore, all dates are given from the Treaty of Capitulation, signed on year 1 of the CP (cessenti pactum) calendar.
> 
> According to the best guesses of arcane scholars and historians, Khatheram began to form in the year *-362 CP*, but was uninhabitable for more than a century and a half after this time; the primordial landscape was too malleable and twisted to support anything like demihuman life.  The first recognizably humanoid peoples to arrive on the plane were small groups of Tangler elves, which had arrived and colonized the verdant and newly-created forests by *-207 CP*.  More organized settlement began shortly thereafter, as surface-dwelling Yesheveran paid for the use of drow-created portals and settled in the flatlands of the new world.
> ...






> *Dromus Life and Society*
> Dromus is undeniably a place where things happen, an important center of trade and change.  Dromans simply accept this as a fact, without showing any noticeable appreciation for the nuances of history or politics.  Obviously everyone would want to control their city – it’s the really interesting place to be, after all.  The astute see that Dromus is an artificial bubble that many suspect cannot last – the forces tugging it in every direction are simply too strong as observance of the Treaty of Capitulation becomes increasingly a matter of lip service rather than sincerity.  For now, the city remains the place where power can be won or lost with a swiftness unmatched anywhere else.
> 
> This bubbling instability, and the pressures that threaten to burst it from within, are the planar powers locked in a struggle for supremacy that remains just below the surface most of the time.  Craftsman’s Guildmembers, Arcanists, Kellunan templars, forbidden cults, Yesheveran nobles, Imperial administrators, Caelder merchants, urban thieves’ gangs, mercenary bands and many others constantly squabble on behalf of their respective interests, while the populace just gets by as best as they can.
> ...






> *Caeldwyste Planar Touchstone*
> The cold is palpable in the air of Caeldwyste.  It permeates buildings, quenches fires, fills the wide-open skies.  Academics speak of the proximity of the Paraelemental Plane of Cold and of the planar forces that determine the weather, but anyone can see the endless fields of ice and snow and judge for themselves.  It seems impossible that any human or demihuman could survive in such an inhospitable place, but the Caelder civilization is testimony to the adaptive power of these seemingly puny races.
> 
> The energies that institute the year-round winter of Caeldwyste are such that anyone born there can instinctively protect themselves against the cold.  Foreigners freeze and die quickly, but native Caelders are so inured to the cold that they can, and often do, venture out into the snows with only minimal protection.  If they can survive the cold long enough, even those from another plane can find the strength to overcome it entirely.  Those who do come to appreciate the frigid beauty of the landscape.
> ...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's What I have so far.  I could use help with a name as those seem to be important.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2004)

Kelleris, I am fine with your mods to _mind thrust_, the changes to Chain Power, and totally cool with picking a single type of energy for my powers.  Are there any other naming conventions I should be aware of for my region?  Should I use a different name?

rangerjohn, actually a spear does do 1d8 damage/x3/ 20ft. range.  See here: 
http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/v35/Equipment.rtf


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

Now I'm wondering why that entry is not in the SRD.  At least not the one I downloaded.  But I can't show that, because you can't attach .rtf files.
Makes me wonder what else, I'm missing.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's my character so far. I have taken a Jovar as a weapon. It is an exotic weapon from the Planar Handbook and is basically a celestial greatsword used normally by archons with an improved threat range (18-20). I will include the reason, why she has it in the background to come, if it's ok to have such a weapon in this game, Kelleris.

Edit: I have replaced the earlier attachment with a newer version. Some background and description included. Kelleris, any comments especially about the background I've written so far are most welcome. I'm flexible and willing to do any changes you see fit to make the character fit better into the setting.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll proof everyone's character sheets and post again later today.

@ rangerjohn - Hmm...  I haven't really thought about Tangler naming conventions.  Probably anything that sounds like something a tribal elf would use would be just fine.  I can dig up some sample names if you'd like some help.

@ Isida Kep'Tukari -     No haggling?  Nothing?!  Geez, my current players must really have me trained.    

EDIT:  Also, do you think +2 or +4 power points would be best for the Chain Power feat?  Offhand, I'd say +4, but since it interferes with your damae scaling and then halves _that_, this is case where psionic characters really lose out compared to arcane casters.

As far as names go, you can use anything as a Kellunan.  However, most Kellunans have a title of some sort.  Given the power of the rulers and the likely fanaticism of the followers, it's imperative that everyone knows who they can offend and who they have to be deferential to.

Lawful Proxies usually have a strict hierarchy, of course, generally with some variation on "Templar" - "Junior Templar," "Templar-Chancellor," and so forth.  The Templar part is usually dropped within the faith, so it would be "Junior" or "Chancellor" in the above examples.

Neutral Proxies typically allow their followers to select a title based on some achievement they are known for, although many also use a loose hierarchy pretty freely.

Chaotic Proxies don't assign titles, of course, so their followers just make something up.  The more impressive it sounds, the more influential and/or powerful they are likely to be.  It's a self-correcting system since the higher-ranked Templars usually look unkindly on peons with snazzier titles than them; people have a tendency to show far more courtesy to their subordinates than they ought.

@ Zerth - Ergh.  Jovars.  I dislike them on the grounds that they only exist because there was an unfilled slot for a weapon with a better threat range and greatsword damage.  Still, I allowed Mad Hatter to use one, so I'll let you use it too.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll be out of town till Monday, so I should have my character up then sometime.  Sorry for delaying.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 8, 2004)

*My character:*

*Cagthail Minaesbart* [_Cag-tháil Mi´naes-bârt_]

*Male Human
Martial Artist 8
Chaotic Good*

*Size:* M (6', 176 lb.)
*HD:* 8d8+16
*HP:* 56
*Initiative:* +5 (5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. / 60 ft. (Surge)
*AC:* 20 (+5 Dex, +2 Class, +2 Bracers, +1 Ring)
*BAB:* +8
*XP:* 28,000 / 36,000 for level 9


*Attributes:*

*Str:* 14 (+2) [6 pts]
*Dex:* 20 (+5) [10 pts, +2 Levels, +2 Gloves]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 pts]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 pts]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 pts]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 pts]


*Attacks:*
_Swift_ +14/+14/+9 (1d10+3, 17-20/x2) (+1 to attack & damage during surge)

*Attack modifier:* +14 (8 BAB, +5 Dex, +2 MW, -1 Flurry)
*Parry:* +21 (8 BAB, +5 Dex, +2 MW, +2 Main-Gauche, +2 Light, +2 Finessable)
*AoO:* 6 (1, +5 Dex)


*Saves:*

*Fort:* +10 (6 base, +2 Con, +2 Cloak)
*Ref:* +13 (6 base, +5 Dex, +2 Cloak)
*Will:* +5 (2 base, +1 Wis, +2 Cloak)


*Skills:*

_Balance:_ +17 (10, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
_Bluff:_ +7 (5, +2 Cha)
_Climb:_ +10 (8, +2 Str)
_Diplomacy:_ +8 (4, +2 Cha, +2 Syn) (Class skill instead of Heal and Sense Motive)
_Escape Artist:_ +11 (6, +5 Dex)
_Intimidate:_ +8 (4, +2 Cha, +2 Syn)
_Jump:_ +15 (11, +2 Str, +2 Syn)
_Perception:_ +11 (10, +1 Wis) (Class skill instead of Profession and Concentration)
_Swim:_ +10 (8, +2 Str)
_Tumble:_ +18 (11, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)


*Feats:*

_Planar Touchstone_ (bonus)
_Bastard Sword Proficiency_ (lvl1)
_Combat Expertise_ (Human)
_Weapon Finesse_ (MA1)
_Improved Disarm_ (lvl3)
_Guarded Defense_ (Ma5)
_Combat Reflexes_ (Lvl6)


*Class Abilities:*

_AC Bonus +2_ (level/3)
_Flurry of Blows_ (one more attack, all at -1)
_Bonus Feat_ (Weapon Finesse)
_Surge_ (MA to get +2 to Str&Dex, double movement for 5 rounds (3+ConMod), then fatigued (-2 Str&Dex, can't charge or run) 3/day)
_Bonus Feat_ (at level 5)
_Finishing Move_ (give up Dex&Dodge bonus to AC for +2d6 damage (level/3 d6) to one attack)
_Martial Secrets:_
- _Blade Form_ (bastard sword is finessable)
- _Uncanny Dodge_ (never lose Dexterity or dodge bonuses to AC)


*Racial Abilities:*

_Bonus feat at 1st level_
_4 extra skill points at 1st level_
_1 extra skill point every level after 1st_
_Planar Touchstone:_
- _Cold resistance 6_
- _Righteous Might_ (Large size, Reach*2, +4 Str, +2 Con, +1 AC, DR 3/Cold Iron, 1d10->2d8 dmg, -1 attack) 2 times/Odensjakt

*Languages:*

_Common_
_Caeldwystean Common_
_Elven_


*Equipment:*

_Swift_  (8335 gp) [6 lbs.]
_Combat Expertise-Oriented Main-Gauche_ (312 gp) [1 lb.]

_Bracers of Armor +2_ (4000 gp) [1 lb.]
_Gloves of Dexterity +2_ (4000 gp)
_Cloak of Reistance +2_ (4000 gp) [1 lb.]
_Ring of Feather Falling_ (2200 gp)
_Signet Ring of Protection +1_ (2000 gp)
_Handy Haversack_ (2000 gp) [5 lbs.] (takes 80+20+20 lbs.)
_- Everburning Torch_ (110 gp) [1 lb.]
_- Trail rations, 10 days_ (5 gp) [10 lbs.]
_- Silk rope (50 ft)_ (10 gp) [5 lbs.]
_- Spade_ (2 gp) [8 lbs.]
_- Two waterskins_ (2 gp) [8 lbs.]
_Outfit as below_

24 gp

Carrying 14 lbs.

*Load:* light 58, medium 116, heavy 175, lift 350, drag 875

_Swift:_ This long, heavy sword is masterfully designed and imbued with magic. The size of it gives it far greater power than an ordinary longsword. Thanks to the exquisite crafting though, those specially trained with it can still use it with the speed of a smaller sword. The runes inscribed in the blade keeps the edge ever perfect, letting it cause more damage and making even glancing hits penetrate armor to cause a more fatal wound. (Style-Oriented (Bastard Sword Focus) Keen Bastard Sword +1)


*Description:* Image
Whenever possible, Cagthail wears practical clothes of finest make. Leather breeches, a tight shirt, fencing gloves and bracers. On the right hand he wears his signet ring, depicting a sword with a stone spire by it's hilt. On his left hand is a smaller, white, stone ring. It is formed to seem like it was made of overlapping feathers, and in fact, sometimes one can almost see them ripple. In his belt hangs a somewhat oversized sword. It looks quite exotic, but there can be no doubt that it is a deadly weapon in the right hands. On the other side of the belt hangs a finely made main-gauche with some unusually placed prongs that might be usable for some special defensive maneuvers. Cowering his back is a finely broidered cloak, and over that, a haversack.


*Background:*
Cagthail is born to the Minaesbart family, a new noble family without much influence whose ancestors, three generations ago, were prospectors who discovered a major vein of fine iron and founded a fortified town close to it. What the Minaesbarts needed most to widen their influence was fame, without which they would never be fully accepted by the other noble families. To that effect Cagthail was sent to one of the warrior academies in the Caelder capital when five years old. He began training with the popular sword and dagger style and after some years became one of the best duelists of the school. Even so, Cagthail realised that the light sword he had used wasn't the optimal weapon for him. He talked with a skilled swordsmith about what kind of weapon he'd want, and after many tries the smith eventually managed to make a sword to Cagthail's standard, which he then had magically enhanced. The smith also made a main-gauche, which enabled a new range of defensive moves that Cagthail had designed. With these new weapons, Cagthail was virtualy undefeatable in single combat, earning his family lots of prestige, and him lots of money. Money that he spent buying various magical items to further increase his abilities.


*Personality:*
Though always polite and often helpful, having always been succesful at all that he tries has made Cagthail arrogant. He enjoys challenges, but counts on always ending up on top, and will not consider it over until he has won. 


*Contacts:* 1 _Information_, 1 _Skill_



---


I might finetune something later but this is more or less the final character.

Let me know if anything in the background doesn't work for your campaign, and I'll change it.

Can he be assumed to have been on an Odensjakt already, so his touchstone-feat is charged?

What is the relative powerlevel between the PCs and the rest of the setting? Are 20th level-characters quite common or are most just level 1?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> @ Argent Silvermage - "Staff master concept"?  The plane you're thinking of is Tila'kun.



Staff Master= He fights with a Quarterstaff or spells. 2 weapon fighting feats, weapon focus Quarterstaff You get the picture. 
I see him as a primative enchanter eventualy creating both arcane and divine items. using very little that is worked by sentients.
I'll be writing him up tonight while I play in the Savage Sword of Meepo game.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Should have stats for my technologist up later tonight, along with a few device ideas (I've come up with the stats for a few and I'll need help finding their level).  Does there happen to be a list for standard Technologist abilities, as I think my character might pick up one or two of those.  Also, I noticed there's a weapon called the "Imperial Calculus", may I get stats for that?

Sorry for so many requests for info, and thanks ahead of time for whatever help you can give.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Weird double post...


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a few quick comments.  I'm working on finishing up all of the planar touchstones tonight, and I will also try to get to proofing characters.  Lucky for you guys I decided to take tonight off, huh?   

An Imperial Calculus is a rennamed Gnome Calculus.  It costs 50 gp, is exotic, on-handed, weighs 2 pounds, and allows the delivery of alchemical items with a 50-foot range increment.

A character in this campaign can reach 6th level purely through training, so you don't see many adventurers or other highly-skilled people lower than that level; they would be considered improperly trained for someone trying to operate on their own.  8th-level characters are thus skilled professionals in their fields, but hardly top-flight just yet.  However, there is also a paucity of higher-level characters, as challenges tend to come fewer and further between at levels above about 13th.  What this means is that there's a large concentration of characters in the middle levels, which helps create the proliferation of power groups each vying with each other that I mention in the setting info.  As a posse of 8th-level characters you guys will be a credible threat to all but the most powerful of groups and individuals.  The downside of this is that there's a huge field of groups and individuals that pose a credible threat to you as well.  Here are some sample people, to help you get the idea:


The average professional in Dromus is a 3rd-level Expert.
The average city guard is a 6th-level Warrior.
The average member in good standing of the Craftsman's Guild is an 8th-level Technologist.
The leader of the fadac chapter in Dromus is a 12th-level Holy Liberator.
The Second Guildmistress of the Tower Sorceire is a 15th-level Wizard, and widely considered to be the best wizard in the city.
A Droman elite guardsman (think military Special Ops) is an 6th-level Warrior, 5th-level Expert.  Don't tick them off!    

Everyone is assumed to start with the higher-order ability of their touchstone, with all uses remaining.  I don't want people to go wandering off to recharge until later in the game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2004)

update of character.



Name:Kestrel Pathfinder

Race:Tangler [Elf, Wood]  
Class: Ranger 2/Martial Artist 6
Level:8
Align:Neutral Good

Str 14 [4] +2 race +2
Dex 24 [10] +2 race +2 levels +4 enhancement +7
Con 12 [6] -2 race +1
Int 13 [8] -2 race +1
Wis 14 [6] +2
Cha 12 [4] +1

Move: 30/60 w/surge
Initiative: +7
Saves:
Fort 9 [+1 con]
Ref 15 [+7 dex]
Will 4 [+2 will]
HP:44
AC:19 [+7 dex, +2 class ]
Parry: +19 [8 B.A.B +7 dex +2 Finessable +2 light +2 enchantment -2 twoweapon style] two-weapon
             +18    [+8B.A.B +7 dex +2 Finessable+1 enhancent] Two handed
              +20   [+8 B.A.B +7 dex +2 Finessable +3 enhancement] vs Evil Outsiders
all -1 w/flurry
B.A.B +8
Melee +10  +15 w/weapon finesse
Range +15
Spear 17/12 1-8+6 crit 20/x3 P reach
flurry  16/16/11 1-8+6 crit 20/x2 P reach
Two-Weapon +16/16/11 1-8+5 P/1-8+3 B crit 20/x2
Two-Weapon flurry 15/15/15/10 1-8+5 P, 1-8+3 B crit 20/x2
VS. Evil Outsiders 19/14 1-8 +10 +2d6 crit 20/x3 P
flurry 18/18/13 1-8+10 +2d6 crit 20/x3 P
Javelin 15/10 1-6+2  crit 20/x2 P RI 30'  


Feats:
Planar Touchstone [bonus]
.      Base Ability: You automatically sense the location of any variety of portal within 30 feet, though you gain no further information from this ability.  In addition, Whenever someone uses a teleportation or plane-shifting spell or effect to arrive at a spot within 30 feet of you, you may make a DC 10 Wisdom check to predict where they will arrive one round before they do.        Recharge Condition: Conquer the Qillathe.  Although most of the Tangle is stable as far as portals go, in certain places the vegetation has grown so thick that it forms a web of interlinked passages towering into the sky.  These areas, called Qillathes after the famous Tangler ranger who first discovered their potential, are natural labyrinths and homes to all sorts of plant creatures.  The fecundity of the areas mean that portals open and close with a frequency unmatched elsewhere on the plane, making these excellent training grounds for natives who wish to hone their natural skills.  By meditating in the heart of a Qillathe, the character meets the recharge condition for the higher-order ability of the Tangle.  Navigating there requires a complex Survival skill check, with a DC of 17 and requiring 5 successes.  Failure means that the unlucky seeker is shunted 2d100 miles in a random direction by a portal he or she failed to catch.      Higher-Order Ability: A true Tangler knows that all planes are permeable, and not merely the one he or she calls home.  Training in a Qillathe grants the power to use the energies generated by growing plants to move great distances in a short period of time.  Once per day, a character with this ability may invoke a tree stride spell as a 15th-level Ranger.      Higher-Order Uses: 4
Planar Touchstone [x2]
Tila’kun (Island Tribes) Touchstone:	
     Tila’kun is awash in positive energy, which sustains the body and comforts the soul.  At least, that’s what it does for natives.  Those who do not have the awareness of mind, soul, and body necessary to control this embarrassment of riches soon finds that unwanted and ultimately cancerous growth soon causes their health to take a turn for the worst.  Still, the experience inclines one to believe the long-standing rumor that the wellsprings of life are to be found somewhere on this plane.      This power manifests in different ways, however.  So rigidly segmented is life on Tila’kun that two distinct higher-order abilities have evolved, one for the lawful monastery-dwellers and one for the more primitive tribesmen.  Whether discipline or freedom leads to the greatest enlightenment is an open question, but it is certain that the life-energy that suffuses this plane makes Tila’kun’s peoples the most resilient and healthy of the various branches of demihumanity, by a wide margin.      Initial Encounters: This is a special planar touchstone that covers the entire plane; therefore there are no special encounter tables for the area as there are for more precisely localized touchstones.  Instead, any character who spends at least 3 months on the plane, without leaving for more than 24 hours at a time, is considered to have attuned him- or herself to the plane, and automatically gains the base ability without the usual ritual or expenditure of an attuned item.      Subsequent Encounters: See above.      Base Ability: You recover twice the normal number of hit points and ability points in a day of rest or light activity.  Even on days of strenuous activity you regain 1 hit point per level per day and a single ability score point.  This also allows you to harmlessly dissipate temporary hit points at will, at a rate of 1 point per round, allowing you to survive even on minor positive dominant planes.      Recharge Condition: Defeat all challengers in the sacred Kuolokai ritual.  This violent contest generates a controlled reserve of positive energy just as the Astral traveling of the monasteries does, but uses and altogether different method.  The ritualized combat entails a group of men, sometimes ranging into the hundreds, beating each other into unconsciousness over a long span of time.  Combat takes place normally, except that all contestants strike for nonlethal damage only and each round lasts one full minute.  As the day wears on and more and more people fall, those left standing can capitalize on the stressful experience and gain the ability to rapidly heal wounds in future battle.  Roll on the chart below to find the character’s opponent; he or she must defeat at least 3 challengers (and take damage in those battles) in order to meet the recharge condition for this higher-order ability: Sample Kuolokai Challengers:   d%  Encounter  01-20 6th-level Ranger  21-50 7th-level Barbarian  51-75 8th-level Martial Artist  76-90 9th-level Barbarian  91-100 10th-level Monk         Higher-Order Ability: The severe and repeated beatings of the Kuolokai ritual prepare your body to quickly spring back from even the most grievous of injuries.  Once per day you may use this ability and gain the effects of a vigor spell, as cast by a Druid with a caster level equal to your character level.      Higher-Order Uses: 5	
Yesheveran (Surface-Dwellers) Touchstone:	
     The wild growth found throughout Yesheveran is not due to a high level of positive energy, as many have speculated; it’s just hard-fought evolutionary progress, achieved the hard way.  In fact, Yesheveran has the opposite problem; small but significant leaks of negative energy create regular plagues that sweep across the surface and the depths of the Underdark, and it is only the adaptability and resilience of the native creatures that gives them any hope for survival.  But survive they have, and even thrived, thanks to a deep connection with the plane that has developed over many millennia of inhabitation by sentient beings and due to the omnipresent and surprisingly nutritious plant life, nurtured by the ever-present light that spills out from the very atmosphere of Yesheveran.      All this hard evolution has inspired a taste for the finer things in life among the Yesheveran.  In fact, they have had so long to adapt to the plane that they have come to see the diseases that constantly recur among them as perfectly normal, and have turned to the pleasures of mercantilism with great joy.  The drow create the goods, the surface dwellers buy them, and the nature of the plane itself encourages the status quo, so long has it has it lasted.      Initial Encounters: This is a special planar touchstone that covers the entire plane; therefore there are no special encounter tables for the area as there are for more precisely localized touchstones.  Instead, any character that spends at least 3 months on the plane, without leaving for more than 24 hours at a time, is considered to have attuned him- or herself to the plane, and automatically gains the base ability without the usual ritual or expenditure of an attuned item.      Subsequent Encounters: See above.      Base Ability: You gain a +4 bonus on all Fortitude saves versus diseases.  In addition, you do not fail saves against diseases on a natural 1; treat the 1 as you would any other number and calculate the results accordingly.      Recharge Condition: Most Yesheveran stay within their village, their valley, or at least their range of rocky crags, but some are more adventurous souls.  Those surface-dwellers who habitually move around a lot, or who suffer through a particularly vicious plague period, sometimes contract what is known as Yesheveran Zero Plague, an incredibly virulent disease that protects the host even as his body crawls with disease-producing organisms.  In a sense, this is the ultimate communion with the plane’s ecosystem, but most see it as a curse as much as a blessing.  To contract Yesheveran Zero Plague, someone who has already gained the base ability for this touchstone must make Fortitude saves against at least 3 different diseases in no more than 3 days, regardless of success or failure.      Higher-Order Ability: Yesheveran Zero Plague is so virulent that it simply doesn’t allow for any other diseases to take root in your body while you fight it off.  This grants you complete immunity to all diseases, and you may cast contagion once per day at your character level (save DC is 10 + ½ your HD + your Con modifier).  However, you must periodically “let off steam” and infect another member of your race at least once a week or the rapidly-mutating pathogens overwhelm you, and you immediately develop the symptoms of the Plague.  Roll on the chart below to determine how the Plague manifests: Yesheveran Pullulative Plague Symptoms:   d%  Disease  Damage  Save DC  01-16 Mindfire 1d4 Int 20  17-32 Shakes 1d8 Dex 21  33-48 Slimy Doom 1d4 Con 22  49-64 Red Ache 1d6 Str 23  65-80 Cackle Fever 1d6 Wis 24  81-96 Suppurative Rash 1d2 Str, 1d6 Cha 25  97-100 Mummy Rot  1d6 Con,  1d6 Cha 26 - MM, p. 190         Higher-Order Uses: 10	

Track [Ranger 1]
Weapon Finesse[MA 1]
Weapon Focus Spear [1st]
Two- Weapon Fighting [Ranger 2]
Weapn Specailization, Spear [MA 5]


Skills:
Perception  9 [5 ranger +2race +2wis]
Climb 13 [11 +2 str]
Knowledge, Geograpy  6 [ 5 ranger +1 int]
Knowledge, the Planes 6 [5 ranger +1 int]  ranger class skill, no heal or use rope
Planar Geomerty 14  [11 +1 int +2 syn]  ranger class skill no hide or move silently, Martial Artist class skill no bluff or Concentration
Survival  7 [5 ranger +2 wis]
Jump 15  [11 + 2 ranger +2 syn]
Balance 15 [6 +7dex +2 syn]
Tumble 15 [6 +7 dex +2 syn]


Racial Abilities:
Low Light Vision
+2 search and perception
Immune to sleep effects

Class Abilities:
Surge +2 str +2 dex double move for 4 rounds 1/day
Finishiing Move AC 11 for additional 2d6 damage
Wild Empathy +3
Combat Style: Two-weapon
Favoured Enemy: Evil Outsiders +2 damage, bluff, etc.
Martial Secerets:
Spear Form


Equipment: 
Valkaries Lance +1 Evil Outsider bane two-weapon style long spear 8,415 gp
under Everburning enchantment
18 Javelins 18 gp
Efficient Quiver 1,800 gp
Gloves of the Viper: snake skin gloves of +4 dexterity 16,000 gp
Explorer's Outfit 10 gp
Travelers outfit  1gp
Cold Weather Outfit 8 gp
2 wearks Dry Rations 7 gp
50' silk rope 10 gp
water skin 1 gp
bedroll .5 sp
winter blanket 1 sp
Backpack 2 gp
2 touchstones 500
20 pp
27 gp 
4 sp

Background: As his name suggests, Kestrel started as a guide, on his home plane of Tangle.  He later expanded to include other planes.  He has recently come to Dromus, where he joined the Fadac.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Alrighty, here's what I've been working on all evening: all of the available starting planar touchstones.  I want feedback on these, please, since it's really important to me that nobody picks a region based on the power it grants being more powerful than the others.  I'd prefer them to be equal in "kewl factor" too, but I doubt there's any way to manage that.

I'm going to start working on parsing the posted characters now, and I'm planning on doing them all before I go to bed tonight.  I admire my own dedication!   

EDIT: Removed the attached documents.  They're in the Rogue's Gallery thread, here.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Okay, first up is Isida Kep'Tukari's Maenad Wilder 8:


There is an error in your HD - you only have 6 listed, though the Con bonus is correct.
You should have an average of 38.5 hps, by my math, though that rounds up to 39.  Did I forget to ask for average hit points?
You have spent 40 points on your stats instead of 38.  Incidentally, if you're wondering where that number comes from, it's the cost for a block of 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8.
Save DC bonus should be +5 for 20 Cha.  Are you using the random roll to set DC or is that following the usual 10 + level + mod convention?
Your gold is over by about 65 gp, but that's not a real issue.

Well, that was a pretty short list.  Cool character; I rather like the idea of a freelance templar!


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Okay, next up is Zerth's Human Fighter 2/Sorceress 4/Spellsword 2:


I'm having a bit of trouble with your stats, but it looks like these are meant to be the final ones, after adjustments.  If so, then they're right, but I thought I'd ask to make sure.
Sorcerers have Cleric BAB and d8 HDs.  It isn't in the house rules due to a flub on my part, but I mentioned it somewhere in here.  You need to bump those d4s to d8s.  This gives you a hit point total of 58 (1d10 (max) + 7d8 (avg = 31.5) + 16 (Con bonus)).
Your Base Attack Bonus should be +7/+2 (+2 Fighter, +3 Sorcerer, +2 Spellsword).
Recalculate attack bonuses accordingly.
You get the attack bonus of _Heaven's Edge_ when you use it to parry.
Speaking of parrying, you have Guarded Defense as a feat, but you don't have the Improved Disarm prereq.
Don't forget the Planar Touchstone camapign bonus feat!
You should have 55 skill points (5 maxed-out skills at lvl 8), but I only count 51 points spent, unless there are some unmarked cross-class points.
Your equipment list is good, if a little sparse (sorry, I'm a big fan of mundane equipment), except for the _elemental resistance (fire)_ effect, which puts you over by 18,000 gold.

Another good character.  Did you feel like the bloodline Sorcerer let you get closer to your concept of the character mechanically?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2004)

Kelleris after reading of your analysis of another character.  I had to make changes.  Just wanted to make sure you were looking at the correct version of the character.  I also had guarded defense, but didn't meet the prereqs.  As it stands that will have to be my next feat.  Sigh.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

And now we have Jolmo's Human Martial Artist 8.


Go ahead and round your hps up; I don't mind an extra point there, and it's been known to make the difference.  Good to see you know the rounding rule, though, that seems to be the hardest thing about average hit points for some people.
Your Init bonus is 1 point too low for a 20 Dex.
You have Uncanny Dodge listed as a martial secret, but the speed bonus for Cheetah Speed, so I'm not sure which you actually have.
Your DR for the _righteous might_ effect should be 3/cold iron, as that spell has been errataed.  The bonuses to Str and Con were each halved, and the natural armor bonus reduced to +2.
My calculations put you at 27,200 gp, 200 over.  It's not a big deal, as long as you're aware of it.

I like this character, especially since I'll get to see the parry rules in action.  What was it that drew you to this region and a parry-based character?  I hope it wasn't the scent of cheese.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey rangerjohn!  Hopefully you're still awake when I post this:


I normally don't like elf subraces, but wood elves work well for the Tangle.  Foiled again!
You should have base saves of +8/+8/+1 and total saving throw mods of +9/+15/+3.
Expertise should be Combat Expertise.  How's _that_ for a nitpick?
Your feats look good.  However, if you are thinking "planar scout," and you seem to be thinking that, please note that you can take Planar Touchstone multiple times.  Being able to adapt to another plane and retain your portal sense sounds like a good idea.  If you do this, consider buying some 250 gp "attunement items" to avoid the usual 3-month wait.
Is the _everburning_ like that on the _everburning torch_?
Your attack bonuses against evil outsiders are too high.  When the _bane_ effect boosts you to a +3 enhancement bonus on attacks, that supercedes the +2 style bonus.
Hmmm...  You also spent 27,200 gold pieces.  Did I forget the 200?  That number keeps coming up...

Okay, that's everyone who's posted so far!  rangerjohn, I've noticed that Guarded Defense is quite popular.  Is it just the sweet scent of novelty, or am I underestimating the impact of parrying?

In any case, I'm sure your character will be a lifesaver when the party gets really far afield.  Not that I would ever do that.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

And one more thing (geez this is a lot of posts)...

When do you guys want to get this show on the road?  Given the alarmingly rapid response, sometime next week sounds feasible.  However, as I've mentioned, I also have another thread with my gaming group here.  They've taken forever and a Tuesday to get their characters, but two people have them done, Mad Hatter (who has posted here) and DemonWolfZero (who is playing Adinal, a Psion Thrallherder who works as a fixer in Dromus).

What I'll be doing is picking 3 of the 6 of you once I have everyone's character sheets, and starting a thread with my two original players and 3 of you guys.  But all is not lost for everyone else!  You have two options there - you can either make a group of your own, or you can wait for the remainder of the people on the other thread to finish up a character.  Either way works, and either way I'm going to try to introduce my group when they're ready.

Comments or questions on the arrangement?  As I mentioned before, this isn't first-come, first-serve.  I'll probably be picking randomly if you don't have an idea amongst yourselves of who should go with who, since pretty much everyone looks like a good bet as a PbP player.    

Oh, and I need to take down the "RECRUITING" sign now...

@ Sollir Furryfoot - Don't worry about the hassle for the Technologist (well, at least not _my_ hassle).  This class has been a pet project of mine for a long time, and I'm delighted to see someone who finds it intriguing.      What you're looking at is the end result of a process that started with 2 second-edition classes and evolved through a pair of 3.0 PrCs into its current form.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 9, 2004)

> Go ahead and round your hps up; I don't mind an extra point there, and it's been known to make the difference. Good to see you know the rounding rule, though, that seems to be the hardest thing about average hit points for some people.



Done.


> Your Init bonus is 1 point too low for a 20 Dex.



Forgot to add my enchantment bonus..


> You have Uncanny Dodge listed as a martial secret, but the speed bonus for Cheetah Speed, so I'm not sure which you actually have.



For some reason I thought 40 ft. was the standard.  


> Your DR for the righteous might effect should be 3/cold iron, as that spell has been errataed. The bonuses to Str and Con were each halved, and the natural armor bonus reduced to +2.



Fixed.


> My calculations put you at 27,200 gp, 200 over. It's not a big deal, as long as you're aware of it.



I recalculated several times and always ended up at 27,000.  Do you use the prices I've listed or is one of them off?



> What was it that drew you to this region and a parry-based character? I hope it wasn't the scent of cheese.



Actually, this character idea jumped out at me while reading through your world-information (as well as a few others, you've got an inspiring world I guess  ). Then I found the Martial Artist class, which fit perfectly, but when I looked at it in detail, I realized that he'd need someting to improve his defense. I looked through the rest of your files and found parrying. That mechanic seemed good, except that being disarmed so often was just unacceptable. I found the feat-list and immediately decided that Guarded Defense and Expert Parry were obligatory. Except - that would take all of my feats. So eventually I decided to drop Expert Parry for next level.

As for the cheese, it might be a little powerful, but only if you spend several feats and change your equipment to be good at parrying  so I don't think it's overpowered, I guess playing will show.



> When do you guys want to get this show on the road?



Whenever possible.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 9, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Okay, next up is Zerth's Human Fighter 2/Sorceress 4/Spellsword 2:
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with your stats, but it looks like these are meant to be the final ones, after adjustments. If so, then they're right, but I thought I'd ask to make sure.
> Sorcerers have Cleric BAB and d8 HDs. It isn't in the house rules due to a flub on my part, but I mentioned it somewhere in here. You need to bump those d4s to d8s. This gives you a hit point total of 58 (1d10 (max) + 7d8 (avg = 31.5) + 16 (Con bonus)).
> ...



1) The stats are final numbers after all adjustments. I thought I had item effects listed there. I'll check.
2) What a pleasant surprise - I get more hps and better BAB. Woo hoo! I'll make all the proper adjustments. Actually, I noticed I have 59 hp's. 10 (max 1st) + 1d10 (5.5) + 6d8 (27) + 16 = 58.5, rounded up becomes 59.
3) Guarded Defense Feat? I don't have that.
4) I'll add the Planar Touchstone Feat.
5) I had forgotten to add two ranks to both Concentration and Intimidate. Now I've spent 55 points.
6) Equipment list is not yet done. I only added the most expensive items and didn't have time to think much about mundane items. More items will be added. Elemental resistance (2/fire) is from your masterwork armor list. All magic items are masterwork items, so I chose that for my armor. True, I didn't make it clear, so I'll add a mention of it to my character sheet.

And finally, yes, the Sorcerer bloodline was a major part of my character concept also mechanically. Gotta love, what you've done to Sorcerers!


----------



## Zerth (Oct 9, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Alrighty, here's what I've been working on all evening: all of the available starting planar touchstones. I want feedback on these, please, since it's really important to me that nobody picks a region based on the power it grants being more powerful than the others. I'd prefer them to be equal in "kewl factor" too, but I doubt there's any way to manage that.



I have a question about my character's planar touchstone. There are two possibilities for someone from Tila'kun and I'm not sure, which one I should have. The background says, that she is raised in a monastery, but then again she's not a monk or even lawful. Could she still have Tila'kun monasteries touchstone or should I take the island tribes one?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hey rangerjohn!  Hopefully you're still awake when I post this:
> 
> 
> I normally don't like elf subraces, but wood elves work well for the Tangle.  Foiled again!





The only reason I took the sub race was favored class: ranger.  It actually cost me in the ability point area.







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> [*]You should have base saves of +8/+8/+1 and total saving throw mods of +9/+15/+3.



I was looking at 8th level ranger, since they had the same save progression.  But that would actually be +3/+3/+0 ranger plus +5/+5/+2 Martial Artist for a total of +8/+8/+2 With bonuses that would be +9/+15/+4 note I have a 14 wis, hence a +2 bonus.







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> [*]Expertise should be Combat Expertise.  How's _that_ for a nitpick?
> [*]Your feats look good.  However, if you are thinking "planar scout," and you seem to be thinking that, please note that you can take Planar Touchstone multiple times.  Being able to adapt to another plane and retain your portal sense sounds like a good idea.  If you do this, consider buying some 250 gp "attunement items" to avoid the usual 3-month wait.



Yes, I was going the Planar Scout route it seemed a natural for a Tangler.







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> [*]Is the _everburning_ like that on the _everburning torch_?



Yes.  As Isidia can tell you I like the simplicity of this.







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> [*]Your attack bonuses against evil outsiders are too high.  When the _bane_ effect boosts you to a +3 enhancement bonus on attacks, that supercedes the +2 style bonus.



I had B.A.B 8 +7 dex +3 enhancement +1 weapon focus=19/14 or 18/18/13 with flurry.  Note this is just using the spear head the shaft is not enchanted.  Thats how the SRD treats double weapons but that does remind me to include +2 light weapon in two-weapon parry, the off end of a double weapon is considered light.







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> [*]Hmmm...  You also spent 27,200 gold pieces.  Did I forget the 200?  That number keeps coming up...



  I will add again, I thought I was well below 27,000.  Unless your including the gems and coins edit: Added again, I still come up with 27,000 including gems and coins.  Could you point out the descrepency?


			
				Kellleris said:
			
		

> Okay, that's everyone who's posted so far!  rangerjohn, I've noticed that Guarded Defense is quite popular.  Is it just the sweet scent of novelty, or am I underestimating the impact of parrying?



 Possibly, that is getting two defenses.  That would be like getting to saving throws for every effect.  The Guarded Defense, simply allows you to do that with out a chance of being disarmed.  On the other hand, to do it effectively it is quite expensive,  In my case it cost a 16 str , and two feats I wouldn't normally have chosen.


			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> In any case, I'm sure your character will be a lifesaver when the party gets really far afield.  Not that I would ever do that.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's the latest version of Illira. With the better BAB progression for Sorcerers I noticed, I could take only one level of Fighter and three Spellsword. Basically I just traded one hp and bonus feat for ability to cast 3rd level spells, which is a good trade. Most of all, it allows me to progress faster in the PrC.

I hope everything is in place this time.

Edit: replaced the attachment after adding languages and also made some minor additions to background.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 9, 2004)

@ Jolmo - I'm just going crazy.  I probably shouldn't be proofing things at what was for me 2-3 in the morning, huh?    

@ Zerth - Hmm, yeah, maybe my paranoia is getting the best of me.  No Guarded Defense.  I was just checking for your stats, I was pretty sure you had them listed correctly since the math was coming out okay.  Sorry about the fire resist thing, I forgot about mine and remembered the magical enhancement.  I should probably rename that masterwork component.

I was going to go through and chat a bit about backgrounds after we had all the crunchy stuff squared away, but I can field this one now.  As you probably noticed from the description, most people outside the monasteries are part of loosely-organized "savage" island tribes, a la most Pacific Islanders before we Europeans showed up.  That doesn't rule out a non-monastery such as the one you described, but it would be very rare.  Perhaps they are unwitting immigrants from another plane, or tribesmen who adapted quickly to the urbanity of Caeldwyste and places like it when exposed to it?

What it really comes down to is whether you think your character would be more likely to accompany the monks on one of their most sacred tasks, or work out her aggression in the surprisingly-pragmatic tribal ritual I described.

@ rangerjohn - Hm, I didn't notice that, but you're right.  Too many human characters over the years, I guess.  I'm still getting 27,200 for your gear, though: 26215 magical gear (8415 + 1800 + 16000) + 57.6 mundane gear (18 + 10 + 1 + 8 + 7 + 10 + 1 + 0.5 + 0.1 + 2) + 927.4 gems and cash (500 + 400 + 27 + 0.4) = 27200 spent total.  Maybe you were thinking platinum pieces = 5 gp?

For the planar scout build, did you want another Planar Touchstone?  I think I mentioned it, but it seems like a good idea to mention it again.

@ everyone - My reasoning for parrying is basically as follows:

First off, there are quite a few penalties and restrictions attached to it, most importantly the inability to parry ranged attacks, multiple attackers, and in anything heavier than light armor (keeping your normal AC from being really high as well).  And there's the size restriction on the attacks you can parry, too.  Of course, many of these can be overcome by feats, but that gets expensive.

I also thought that you would only use parry against attacks that had rolled quite well anyway, making the high bonuses on parry rolls somewhat reasonable.  And then there's _Dragon_, from which most of the parrying rules were cribbed, which makes me at least a little more confident.

What really worries me is all those +2s that you can get.  They're flavorful, but maybe too much, since most of them stack in one way or another.

In any case, Jolmo's completely tricked his character out for parrying, so if it's breakable, he's broken it.      We'll see what happens, I guess.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm still working on the stats for my technologist, but here are a few of my gadget ideas.  I decided to go for a sort of ice-theme, which should be apparent after reading a few of my devices (I'm afraid I suck at the technological writeups, though, heh):

Invention #21 [Ice Ray Gun]
Gadget [?, Cold]
Activation Time: 1 standard action
Range Increment: 20 feet
Effect: One or more rays
Base Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Activation Cost: ? points
Weight: X lbs.

 Invention #21 is a device forged from cold iron, designed to fit around one's wrist as a bracer would.  Half an inch under it's tough outer shell lies a complex chamber that generates and stores an energy derived from studying the plane of water.  Attached to the top of the device appears to be a thin strip of metal with a diamond attached to the end facing away from the gauntlet's user.  A complicated transformational process is used to conduct the energy and shape it into a ray that comes out of the metal strip. 
 This device has an effect similar to that of Scorching Ray, except as above and it deals cold damage instead.

Invention #22 [Remote Control]
?

 Invention #22 physically appears as Invention #21 except it is perfectly smooth all around.  In truth, this device has little in common with its predecessor, instead functioning as a sort of remote control for other devices.  There is a hidden compartment on the top of the bracer that can be pushed and slid inside, revealing about a dozen or so buttons.  This device is used in junction with devices #23 and #24, with the capability to be upgraded and used with other inventions.

Invention #23 [Mechanical Servant]
Gadget [?]
Activation Time: 1 free action
Range Increment: Special
Effect: Small mechanical servant
Base Duration: 1 minute
Saving Throw: None
Activation Cost: ? points
Weight: ? lbs.

 This device appears to be a metallic sphere with a glowing blue diamond in its center as an "eye", along with 6 iron protrusions, three from the top and three on the bottom that appear to make it look like some weird sort of spider.  Created for combat, this creature is activated by Device #22, forming a sheathe of ice around itself and taking flight when called upon.

Mechanical Servant (#23): CR 2; Small-size Construct; HD 2d10; hp 11; Init +2; Spd Fly 30 ft (perfect); AC 17 (+1 size, +2 dex, +4 natural); Melee None; Ranged Frost ray (touch) +4 (2d6 cold); SA Frost ray; SQ Construct traits, ice sheath, immunity to cold; AL N; SV Fort +0 Ref +1 Will +0 Str 1, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1.
Skills and Feats: None; None.
Frost Ray (?): A mechanical servant's frost rays have a range of 30 feet.
Ice Sheath (?): A mechanical servant can, once per hour as a free action, form around itself a shield made of ice, making them look like a floating crystal.  This has the effect equivilant to the _Aid_ spell, using its owner's technologist level as the caster level, except it affects only the Mechanical Servant.
(above based off of the stats of a Lantern Archon)

More to come later (Left to go: Gloves which form a barrier of force, Shoulderpads which are magnetic and attract metal weapons/projectiles to them, Warding Stones which are little orbs that can be set loose to fly around my technologist ala ioun stones and intercept attacks, Boots which release a cold material that freezes quickly and forms a Grease-like effect and also allow its wearer to walk on it as if it were normal ground, mines that when activated shoots a 5 ft. shard of ice from the top, forming something similar to a stalagmite (or whichever stone formation comes out of the ground)...)


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 9, 2004)

Criminy you people have some flavor to ya.  All I am is a talker Telepath.

Adinal Gyrfalcon, at your service 

If any of y'all wants to know, I plan on hiding behind most of you.  If I remember correctly, I have 20 HP  

I'm such a pansy... 

Edit:  Forgot to say, "Nice to meet you all" as well.  Heh.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 10, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> What it really comes down to is whether you think your character would be more likely to accompany the monks on one of their most sacred tasks, or work out her aggression in the surprisingly-pragmatic tribal ritual I described.



I've given some thought to the issue and since there's nothing forbidding it, I will take the monasteries version. It feels like the better choice considering, that she's lived with the monks almost all her life.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2004)

Kellaris, I've made the appropriate changes to my character (and I'd like to go with the fixed rather than variable DCs for my powers).  I've also posted Narine's title, contacts, and background.  Please tell me if I need to make any more changes.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 10, 2004)

It looks like everyone who's submitted a character sheet is all squared away, and everyone who wants in has a character ready except Sollir Furryfoot, Ferrix, Peter, and Argent Silvermage.  Okay, that's more than I thought.  Quick progress, guys, thanks.  Even the people who aren't ready yet have very good reasons!

@ Isida - You don't need to declare your contacts just yet, though you can if you want to in order to help establish character background.

@ Sollir - Those devices look pretty good, except for two things.  Could you use a more specific name for them, like "Charactername's Invention #23"?  I'd like to populate my example device list a little more thoroughly.  My other concern is a flavor issue.  It's not strictly necessary, but gadget-level devices tend to be combinations of clockworks and alchemical concoctions.  You don't get to pure energy rays and antigravity until you're talking about technologies.  Not a huge problem, obviously, but there you go.

Invention #21 is single-target direct damage based off of a 2nd-level spell.  Technologists and Wizards are both quite good at hurtin' people (3s), so it stays at "2nd level."  That makes it a Gadget, Standard subtype, and it costs 10 stabilization points to activate.

Invention #22 is actually more like an upgrade to two other inventions, rather than being strictly a device of its own, a la what Mad Hatter's done in giving her animals some new toys to play with.

Invention #23 is akin to a _summon monster IV _ spell, as you pointed out, and Technologists and Wizards both pack a 2 for that effect.  That would normally make it a technology, lesser subtype, costing 3 points per duration increment, but it might be better as a gadget since you lose the flexibility of _summon monster_.  That doesn't change the point cost, but it does mean that it takes up a much less valuable device slot (Gadgeteer versus Technologist).  I really like that one, by the way!


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 10, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> What really worries me is all those +2s that you can get.  They're flavorful, but maybe too much, since most of them stack in one way or another.



As the bonuses are, rapiers and light weapons get +4 if you have weapon finesse, with main-gauches getting another +2. You could reduce that +4 to a +2 given to all finessable weapons whether you have Weapon Finesse or not (as it favors dex-fighters already). Without losing any flavor, I'd say.

edit: forgot staffs, that +2 would need to remain as well for them to be like before.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> In any case, Jolmo's completely tricked his character out for parrying, so if it's breakable, he's broken it.      We'll see what happens, I guess.



 Seriously though, if it proves too powerful, I wouldn't mind you changing it mid-game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2004)

*Dashan Khurz (basics. still working on him)*

Dashan Khurz

Male Human
Ranger 7/ Wizard 1
Neutral Good

Size: M (5' 10”, 160 lb.)
HD: 7d8+7 + 1d4+1
HP: 
Initiative: +3 (3 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 13 (+3 Dex, )
BAB: +7/+2
XP: 28,000 / 36,000 for level 9


Attributes:

Str: 11 (+0) [3 pts]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 pts]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 pts]
Int: 19 (+4) [16 pts, +2 for levels]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Cha: 10 (+0) [0 pts]


Attacks:
Quarterstaff 

Attack modifier: +8/+3 (7/2 BAB, +5 Dex, +1 MAGIC) 

Saves:

Fort: +6 (6 base, +1 Con)
Ref: +8 (8 base, +3 Dex)
Will: +6 (6 base, +2 Wis)


Skills:

Knowledge Nature: +17 (11, +4 Int)
Survival: +14 (10, +2 Wis, +2 Syn)
Knowledge Dungeoneering: +1 (10, +4 Int)
Handle Animal: +12 (10, +2 Syn) 
Ride: +8 (3, +3 Dex, +2 Syn)
Knowledge Planes: +10 (6, +4 Int)
Spot: +12 (10, +2 Wis)
Listen: +12 (10, +2 Wis)
Appraise: +9 (+5, +4 Int)
Hide: +12 (10, +3 Dex)
Move Silently: +12 (10, +3 Dex)
Knowledge Arcana: +5 (+1, +4 Int)
Spellcraft: +5 (+1, +4 Int)
Concentration: +2 (+1, +1 Con)
Decipher Script: +5 (+1, +4 Int)

Feats:

Planar Touchstone (bonus)
Dodge (lvl1)
Animal Affinity (Human)
Weapon Focus Quarterstaff (Lvl3)
2 weapon Defense (lvl5)
Spell Mastery (Lvl8) (Magic Weapon, Detect Magic, Expeditious Retreat, Cause Fear)
Tracking (Ranger)
Scribe Scrolls (Wizard)
Endurance (Ranger)


Class Abilities:
Wild Empathy (+9 Normal/ +5 Magical) (+2 Syn)
Favored Enemies: Aberrations and Undead
Combat Style: 2 Weapons
Animal Companion (Wolf)
Woodland Stride
Familiar (Hawk)
Cast Ranger and Wizard Spells



Racial Abilities:

Bonus feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at 1st level
1 extra skill point every level after 1st
Planar Touchstone: Tila'kun

Languages:

Common
Caeldwystean Common
Elven


Equipment:
+1/+1 Quarterstaff (4,600gp)



Load: light 58, medium 116, heavy 175, lift 350, and drag 875


Description:
Dashan is a tall lanky human. He has blue eyes and straw colored hair swept back in ribbons of different colors. He prefers to dress in a sort of “updated” explorers outfit that is as good in the field as it is on the streets. He can be a bit vain about his appearance. He sports a full beard and mustache and has a number of tattoos on his back and shoulders.


Background:
Dashan grew up the son of merchants who live in Dormus. His parents were always off looking for antiquities or artifacts from the planes surrounding Dormus. He would be taken with them as a child and later as a bodyguard. He has a great love for both the out doors and the city life. 
He spent years working for his parents until he had saved up enough money to pay for magic school. He now thinks of himself as a mage about town but his wild side shows through none-the-less.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> @ rangerjohn - Hm, I didn't notice that, but you're right.  Too many human characters over the years, I guess.  I'm still getting 27,200 for your gear, though: 26215 magical gear (8415 + 1800 + 16000) + 57.6 mundane gear (18 + 10 + 1 + 8 + 7 + 10 + 1 + 0.5 + 0.1 + 2) + 927.4 gems and cash (500 + 400 + 27 + 0.4) = 27200 spent total.  Maybe you were thinking platinum pieces = 5 gp?




Exactly, so I guess that should be 20 pp pieces?







			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> For the planar scout build, did you want another Planar Touchstone?  I think I mentioned it, but it seems like a good idea to mention it again.




I would, but wouldn't that take up feat slots, I'm already short on?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, we have DemonWolfZero, Isida Kep'Tukari, Jolmo, Mad Hatter, and Zerth all ready to go, plus rangerjohn after he reads the extra quibbles below.  I posted a Rogue's Gallery thread here, but please refrain from posting your characters until I get all of the campaign documents transferred; I want them at the top of the page.

My plan is to start on Thursday, with a group of 5-6 from those who have their characters all squared away by then.  I hope Sollir Furyfoot isn't too busy the next couple of days...    

However, if you don't get in on this first thread, never fear!      I will be starting a second thread of 5-6 (if I even have that many left) in a couple of weeks, once this first thread gets to the point where it takes less of my time than all this writing up of new setting info.  Just keep checking this space periodically, and I'll announce when you can post in the Rogue's Gallery and we can get started.

@ Argent Silvermage - I'm going to wait until you have everything done on your end before going over your character sheet, okay?



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Exactly, so I guess that should be 20 pp pieces?




Yes.

...

 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I would, but wouldn't that take up feat slots I'm already short on?




Time to reveal my nefarious plan!      I do honestly feel that it would be a good choice (I'd drop Improved Disarm myself), but I'm also feeling queasy about Guarded Defense, which you're headed toward.  If it turns out that I need to drop the power level of parrying (along the lines Jolmo suggested, probably), I want to minimize the number of characters who'll be effected.  Parrying is a much more central part of Jolmo's character than yours, which is why I mentioned the Toushtone feat to you as an option.  Twice.  For emphasis.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

Man I'm slow.

Heheh... that's what happens when you go away for a weekend I guess.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2004)

I should be done Dashan by noon EST tomorrow. Work bites.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





In that I'll probably continue to advance as ranger, rather than martial artist.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, I've done my business with the Rogue's Gallery thread.  As for characters...  Post 'em if you got 'em!  I'll be looking over everyone's character bckgrounds once they're in that thread where I can find them more easily.  I think you guys expect me to have more detail at ground-level than I have, though, so I don't know how forceful my suggestions will be there.

Oh, and anyone with strong message-board fu, I think I made a boo-boo.  I wound up uploading several files after posting the reply they were supposed to go in, and they're in some sort of file limbo as a result.  I can't figure out how to delete them so I can get that information up there.   :\ 

@ Ferrix, Sollir, and Argent - Good to see you guys are still interested.  Sorry to rush things, but I get the sense that the natives are restless here.    

@ rangerjohn - I'm sure we can manage whatever direction you want to take the character in.  Just wanted to make sure I pointed out my reasons for pointing out my feats.  Err, or something.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2004)

No issue on the rushing. Usually I have a character plotted out and finished from head to toe in about an hour.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

Character with changes, up in the RG.  Since I won't be going for guarded defense, I switched to 16 str, 12 int.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, then.  First off, I've managed (finally) to update the missing documents to the Rogue Gallery thread.

Second, I'm going to check out the format and character background of everyone who's posted completed characters to the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Also, just in terms of blanket suggestions, you will need some manner of motivation to be in the city of Dromus when the campaign starts, preferably in a situation where being approached by a shady employer would be a _good_ thing.

Yeah, I know, it's a cliche...  On the other hand, Mr. Shady is actually DemonWolfZero's character, who's almost as ignorant as you are (and you haven't even started yet).      You'll be picking up a plotline with two short-ish sessions already behind it, and Demon has the Plot Widget, and all the troubles that come with it.  But I'll let him explain that himself once this starts.

If anyone has the time and Google-fu to manage it, it'd be nice if you could follow Jolmo's lead and dig up an image for your character.  A good place to start would be WotC's character image gallery.

Also, before I post some more substantial rules, I need to check and make sure that 1 post every weekday is feasible for everyone.  Speak now, or I'll probably be annoyed later!  And nobody wants an annoyed DM...    

*@ Jolmo - * 

As far as your background goes, I like it.  Bonus points if you name the Caelder capital for me.      I trust you'll come up with specifics as the game calls for it?

*@ rangerjohn -*

I'd appreciate it if you used Jolmo's character sheet format, since having a uniform set-up will make it easier for me to parse the sheets.  If it would be a major hassle for you, just tell me, and I'll take a few minutes to reformat it and post it here so you can just copy/paste it.

For your three (!) Planar Touchstone feats, just list them like so: Planar Touchstone (Plane [Sub-plane]).  The long descriptions don't need to be there, since everyone should have the document they're from already.  If you want them there for personal reference, just say so and one of us can cut it down to the salient points.

Your backstory is a bit sparse.  Are you one of the players who like their story and personality to develop in-game from a minimal foundation?

And finally, I checked out your skill points and such after your stat change.  Looks good.    

*@ Zerth - * 

Whoa.  From a sparse backstory to an embarassment of riches!



			
				Illira Astirel said:
			
		

> ...a notable monk/paladin, who in his time managed to defeat and imprison a powerful demon.



Consider being a little more specific in the demon in question - at least give me a name to drop!      Most of the powerful outsiders and aberrations that attack the monasteries are associated with the Negative Energy Plane.

Also, given my cosmology, a demon would likely not be banished back to the Abyss.  This cluster of planes is at the far edge of the multiverse, well away from the Outer Planes (which are, oddly, more Inner than Outer in this case).  _Plane Shift_, _banishment_, and similar spells do not have the power to reach all the way to the Abyss from Tila'kun.  It would actually take something like 50 well-done _plane shifts_ to get there from here.



			
				Illira Astirel said:
			
		

> ...a desolate monastery in Tila’kun he trusted...



Desolate?  How so?  In a desolate area (not many of those in Tila'kun), or is it a run-down monastery?  Or something else?



			
				Illira Astirel said:
			
		

> She was taught meditation...



...and has max ranks in Concentration, I see.  Good deal!    

The "Desciption" section is good, but I did want to ask about one thing: most Tila'kun look Asian/Pacific Islander.  Is this the case with Illira, or is she an exception due to her odd heritage?


----------



## Zerth (Oct 13, 2004)

I can usually post at least once every weekday. I try to find a picture for the character as you suggested.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> *@ Zerth - *
> Consider being a little more specific in the demon in question - at least give me a name to drop!  Most of the powerful outsiders and aberrations that attack the monasteries are associated with the Negative Energy Plane



I deliberately didn't mention many names in my background, because it's your homebrew world and I thought you wanted to control the naming policy. Illira doesn't even know the demon's name herself, so it's not that important to me as a player. So, if you don't mind, you name that big evil whatever you see fit.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Also, given my cosmology, a demon would likely not be banished back to the Abyss. This cluster of planes is at the far edge of the multiverse, well away from the Outer Planes (which are, oddly, more Inner than Outer in this case). _Plane Shift_, _banishment_, and similar spells do not have the power to reach all the way to the Abyss from Tila'kun. It would actually take something like 50 well-done _plane shifts_ to get there from here.



I thought the Abyss might not be the proper choice, but I wasn't sure. Maybe it was a very powerful ritual, that actually did send the demon back to the Abyss. It took forever for the demon to return, so the fiend was really, really furious as a result. Or banished to the Negative Energy Plane like you hinted. Whatever works well with what you have in mind. You know better, because you're the DM!  



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Desolate? How so? In a desolate area (not many of those in Tila'kun), or is it a run-down monastery? Or something else?



Argh. I'm sorry, I meant to say *remote*, not desolate. This is what sometimes happens, because English is not my native language. Bear me. But the idea was basically, that the father wanted to hide her daughter, so the monastery in question is not well-known to the majority of people and probably far away from the more populated areas.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Was taught meditation ...and has max ranks in Concentration, I see. Good deal!



Dead on!  



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> The "Desciption" section is good, but I did want to ask about one thing: most Tila'kun look Asian/Pacific Islander. Is this the case with Illira, or is she an exception due to her odd heritage?



She does not look like Asian at all. It is partly because of her heritage, but also because her family is not originally from Tila'kun. She was only brought there to be safe from the demon's cultists. The father is a paladin and a templar of some righteous do-gooder Proxy from Kelluna. Looks like I forgot to mention that. Illira does not know her father, she was too young to remember him, when she was left to the monks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Zerth, for your major demon bloodline, you have to take two bloodline leves (one at 3rd and one at 6th, the next one at 12th), or you can't continue to gain bloodline abilities beyond 2nd until you do.  Check page 19-20 of UA.  Just FYI.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2004)

Dashan Khurz

Male Human
Ranger 7/ Wizard 1
Neutral Good

Size: M (5' 10”, 160 lb.)
HD: 7d8+7 + 1d4+1
HP: 58 (50 base)
Initiative: +3 (3 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +2 bracers, +2 ring) Touch: 15, Flat footed: 14
BAB: +7/+2
XP: 28,000 / 36,000 for level 9


Attributes:
Str: 11 (+0) [3 pts]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 pts]
Con: 14 (+2) base: 12 (+1) [4 pts]
Int: 19 (+4) [16 pts, +2 for levels]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Cha: 10 (+0) [0 pts]


Attacks:
Quarterstaff (One Handed): +9/+4 [7/2 BAB, +5 Dex, +1 MAGIC] 
Short Bow: +9/+4 [7/2 BAB, +5 Dex, +1 MAGIC]

Saves:
Fort: +8 (6 base, +1 Con, +2 cloak)
Ref: +10 (8 base, +3 Dex, +2 cloak)
Will: +8 (6 base, +2 Wis, +2 cloak)


Skills:
Knowledge Nature: +17 (11, +4 Int)
Survival: +14 (10, +2 Wis, +2 Syn)
Knowledge Dungeoneering: +1 (10, +4 Int)
Handle Animal: +12 (10, +2 Syn) 
Ride: +8 (3, +3 Dex, +2 Syn)
Knowledge Planes: +10 (6, +4 Int)
Spot: +12 (10, +2 Wis)
Listen: +12 (10, +2 Wis)
Appraise: +9 (+5, +4 Int)
Hide: +12 (10, +3 Dex)
Move Silently: +12 (10, +3 Dex)
Knowledge Arcana: +5 (+1, +4 Int)
Spellcraft: +5 (+1, +4 Int)
Concentration: +2 (+1, +1 Con)
Decipher Script: +5 (+1, +4 Int)

Feats:
Planar Touchstone (bonus)
Dodge (lvl1)
Animal Affinity (Human)
Weapon Focus Quarterstaff (Lvl3)
2 weapon Defense (lvl5)
Spell Mastery (Lvl8) (Magic Weapon, Detect Magic, Expeditious Retreat, Cause Fear)
Tracking (Ranger)
Scribe Scrolls (Wizard)
Endurance (Ranger)


Class Abilities:
Wild Empathy (+9 Normal/ +5 Magical) (+2 Syn)
Favored Enemies: Aberrations and Undead
Combat Style: 2 Weapons (2 weapon fighting and Improved 2 weapon fighting)
Animal Companion (Wolf)
Woodland Stride
Familiar (Hawk)
Cast Ranger and Wizard Spells



Racial Abilities:
Bonus feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at 1st level
1 extra skill point every level after 1st
Planar Touchstone: Tila'kun

Languages:
Common
Elven
Goblin
Celestial
Draconic

Equipment:
+1/+1 Quarterstaff (4,600gp)
+1 Composite Short Bow (2375gp)
+2 Bracers of defense (4000gp)
+2 Amulet of Health (4000gp)
+2 Cloak of Resistance (4000gp)
+2 Ring of Protection (4000gp)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2000gp)
Scrolls:
Charm person [4] (100gp)
 1st level Magic Missile [4] (100gp)
Cure Light Wounds [8] (200gp)
Calm Animals [4] (100gp)
Endure Elements [4] (100gp)
Resist Energy [4] (100gp)
Entangle [4] (100gp)
Speak with Animals [4] (100gp)
Summon Natures Ally 1[4] (100gp)
Bag of tricks [gray] (900gp)

Left over: 125 to spend on incidentals.



Description:
Dashan is a tall lanky human. He has blue eyes and straw colored hair swept back in ribbons of different colors. He prefers to dress in a sort of “updated” explorers outfit that is as good in the field as it is on the streets. He can be a bit vain about his appearance. He sports a full beard and mustache and has a number of tattoos on his back and shoulders.


Background:
Dashan grew up the son of merchants who live in Dormus. His parents were always off looking for antiquities or artifacts from the planes surrounding Dormus. He would be taken with them as a child and later as a bodyguard. He has a great love for both the out doors and the city life. 
He spent years working for his parents until he had saved up enough money to pay for magic school. He now thinks of himself as a mage about town but his wild side shows through none-the-less.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

From my house rules:



> Base Attack Bonus Progression: As Cleric.
> Hit Dice: d8s.
> 
> Droman Sorcerers are in touch with their heritage to a much greater degree than usual.  Because of this, the class is significantly different from that presented in the Player’s Handbook.  *They do not gain a familiar at first level*, as listed, and *they have two fewer spell slots available per day at every spell level they can cast*.  Their class spell list and spells known at every level is as listed, however.
> ...




The short version is that Sorcerers are less like the all-day artillery platform and more like arcane Clerics.  This also explains why Zerth only has the first 4 levels of bloodline benefit - by multiclassing into Fighter and prestige classing into Spellsword you lose access to the bloodline, which is essentially a Sorcerer class ability now.

As I mentioned before, I should probably rename the class the "Templar" to clear up the confusion.

If the balance bothers you, I can explain my reasoning and we can talk it over.  I know I hate it when the DM lets something I consider broken into the game for another character's use.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Argh. I'm sorry, I meant to say remote, not desolate. This is what sometimes happens, because English is not my native language. Bear me.




Heh.  Don't worry, I thought that's what it was.  Considering that I spent a good 10 minutes today rocking back and forth and whispering the German words for "potato" and "roll" to myself, I have precious little room to talk.  I'm just impressed that you and Jolmo (assuming he isn't an expatriate, of course) have as much facility with English as you do.  I've always had trouble with anything but my native language, anyway.     

Hmm...  Actually, I should ask: how good is your English?  I can get rather prolix at times, and I've been told native speakers get lost in my sentences occasionally.  Just tell me at any time if it's a struggle for you to read one of my posts, and I'll try to pay more attention to my style in the future.

I wasn't sure if you were avoiding names for my sake or because you want them to remain *deep dark secrets *(tm) for now.

@ Isida Kep'Tukari - I'll go ahead and check your background now.

That appearance and 6' 3"?  My, you do stand out in a crowd!

Everything looks good, except the whole Kelluna > Dromus question.  Also, as a practical matter, what kind of triggers/time periods should I expect a change of faith to occur at?

One of us should probably write up Assyria's doctrine briefly so we know what your current enthusiasm is, exactly.



			
				Narine Valborg said:
			
		

> ...she fills the need for relationships with a wide range of lovers of all shapes, sizes, ages, genders, kinks, and races...




Am I to understand that this is the source of all of your contacts above?


----------



## Zerth (Oct 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Zerth, for your major demon bloodline, you have to take two bloodline leves (one at 3rd and one at 6th, the next one at 12th), or you can't continue to gain bloodline abilities beyond 2nd until you do. Check page 19-20 of UA. Just FYI.



I know, but we're not using the bloodline rules entirely as written in the UA. In this game Sorcerers get two less spells for each level per day, but receive a major bloodline power for every class level. This is explained in the "Classes" document by Kelleris.

Edit: Ah, Kelleris had already explained this...


----------



## Zerth (Oct 13, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hmm... Actually, I should ask: how good is your English? I can get rather prolix at times, and I've been told native speakers get lost in my sentences occasionally. Just tell me at any time if it's a struggle for you to read one of my posts, and I'll try to pay more attention to my style in the future.



Don't worry, I understand English much better than I can write myself. I haven't had a single problem with anything you've written so far. Keep on posting like you always do, PbP's are a good and fun way to improve my English.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, that's _gotta_ be better than the ol' flashcards!

I'm jealous...   

Hmmm... Have to justify this post now.  I know!  I'll go over Argent Silvermage's character:


You have one too many feats, since you have the progression a little off.  Feats go 1, 3, 6, 9...
You'll need to stat out the wolf and the hawk all proper-like before we get started.
No spellbook or Ranger spells prepared.  Guess you aren't quite done.  
Your base saves should be +5/+5/+4, for total saves of +9/+10/+8.
A Charisma of 10 costs 2 stat points, not 0.  16 points for Int gives you an 18, +2 for levels should be a 20.  This puts you at 41, three points over.  I'm assuming that you meant to have a 17 base in Int, which gives you the actual stats listed and keeps you where you should be with regard to stat points spent.
I count 99 skill points spent (though I'm not sure this is right), and you should have 117 by my count: 11 maxed-out skills for Ranger 7 (6 base + 4 Int + 1 human) plus one maxed-out Wizard skill (2 base + 4 Int + 1 human), for a total of 110 + 7 = 117 skill points.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 13, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I'm just impressed that you and Jolmo (assuming he isn't an expatriate, of course) have as much facility with English as you do.  I've always had trouble with anything but my native language, anyway.
> 
> Hmm...  Actually, I should ask: how good is your English?  I can get rather prolix at times, and I've been told native speakers get lost in my sentences occasionally.  Just tell me at any time if it's a struggle for you to read one of my posts, and I'll try to pay more attention to my style in the future.



No need to worry for me either. Actually the only words that I've not immediately understood so far are expatriate and prolix.  Of course, their use gave away the meanings even before a dictionary did. 

I can tell you now though, that I'm all Swede and will have no problem with prolixity. 



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> As far as your background goes, I like it. Bonus points if you name the Caelder capital for me.  I trust you'll come up with specifics as the game calls for it?



Glad you liked it, I'll try to think of a name for the city, and I'll improvise as needed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

Zerth, I was going to asks whether you would like to join our backgrounds.  As Kestrel is an evil outsider  hunter and has the touchstone feat for your plane.  But then noticed your bloodline is demon.  I don't know how this would affect our character relations.  On the other hand, were going to have to come up with some reason for us to adventure together anyhow.  Hmm....  Kelleris any Ideas?  Oops, need to read fully before commenting.  Understand, I have not looked at the sheet, just what has been said here.  So Zerth, the offer still stands, did you need any help to drive the demon into the binding circle or whatever?  I'm sure an evil outsider bane weapon would have helped in that regard.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh, and could you at least post the template of the sheet for  me to fill in?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry, my bad about the bloodlines.  



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> @ Isida Kep'Tukari - I'll go ahead and check your background now.
> 
> That appearance and 6' 3"?  My, you do stand out in a crowd!



  That's the point.  



> Everything looks good, except the whole Kelluna > Dromus question.  Also, as a practical matter, what kind of triggers/time periods should I expect a change of faith to occur at?



  Well, I have put down that her current thing is travel, which took her to Dromus.    As for when her faith changes... when she gets a good look at something new, she might decide to follow them for a time.  Generally after about three-six months she starts looking for another faith, but if something catches her eye she's been known to switch faiths at the drop of a hat.  Her personal shortest record was six hours before switching again.



> One of us should probably write up Assyria's doctrine briefly so we know what your current enthusiasm is, exactly.



  It's your homebrew.    Or if you want to give me some general guidelines, I'll do it.



> Am I to understand that this is the source of all of your contacts above?



  Pretty much.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 13, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Zerth, I was going to asks whether you would like to join our backgrounds. As Kestrel is an evil outsider hunter and has the touchstone feat for your plane. But then noticed your bloodline is demon. I don't know how this would affect our character relations. On the other hand, were going to have to come up with some reason for us to adventure together anyhow. Hmm.... Kelleris any Ideas? Oops, need to read fully before commenting. Understand, I have not looked at the sheet, just what has been said here. So Zerth, the offer still stands, did you need any help to drive the demon into the binding circle or whatever? I'm sure an evil outsider bane weapon would have helped in that regard.



This is an exellent idea! I can already see, why it would make sense for our characters to be traveling together. Maybe your character was staying as a guest (you can think of some other reason, if you like) at the monastery, where Illira was raised. This would be at the time, when the demons led by the cultists after Illira attacked the monastery. It was indeed after the attack, when she decided to run away from the monastery and certainly the decision would be that much easier, if you have a skilled guide with you. The remote monastery wouldn't be visited just about anyone, but your ranger certainly makes sense in that case, too. Illira really could use someone to guide her, because she had not seen much life outside the monastery, before she left. All the better, if the elf in question is good at fighting demons. She wouldn't feel like risking someone, who can't defend himself. We still need a reason to be in Dromus, but maybe Kelleris can help with that. 

Don't worry about the demon bloodline. Illira hasn't probably told you the whole truth about it. Her eyes are a bit deceiving, but the usual explanation she gives is that it's a mutation caused by being exposed to Tila'kun's positive energy. You will still likely have many suspicions about her.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 13, 2004)

First, the reason Cagthail is in Dromus:
Naerbak Haigwys. This highborn noble took an instant dislike to the "inadequately subservient country-noble" Cagthail when first he arrived to the accademy. Of equal age and equal skill through all their training, with an enmity growing ever deeper, it is no wonder that many duels were fought between them. Some were won by Naerbak, but Cagthail did win most.

For some time recently, Cagthail had not heard of Naerbak. Then, as news for many, came rumors that he was in Dromus, making a name for himself in this other plane. When Cagthail found out, he decided almost immediately that he wouldn't be bested and prepared to set out for Dromus himself.

--

Second, city names:
Cagthail's last name, Minaesbart, is also the name of his birthtown and means Minefort. Building on this idea of just twisting names a little some suggestions are:

Haigtom - Hightown
Kaet Pahn - City (of the) plain
Ghathal - Greathall
Parlhaid - Portalshold

Pick one of them, mix them with each other, twist another name, or just use some other idea. 

Btw, Caeldwyste could have been made from something like Coldwinter by this method. Coincidence? 

Another, unrelated, suggestion would be 'Caelt' based on the planes name. Or perhaps have two cities of similar importance named Caeld and Wyste.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, here's a template to use, so we can all have uniform sheets.  Just paste the follwoing into a Word document, and do two _case-sensitive _ find and replace operations, one for the letter Z --> B and another for Q --> I:

[Z]Character Name[/Z]

[Q]Gender Race
Class # [of levels]
Alignment[/Q]

[Z]Size:[/Z] M (#', #"; # lbs.)
[Z]HD:[/Z] #d#+#
[Z]HP:[/Z] #
[Z]Initiative:[/Z] +# (# Dex, +# Other)
[Z]Speed:[/Z] # ft. / # ft. (Conditional)
[Z]AC:[/Z] # (+# Dex, +# [Class feature], +# [Item], +# [Item])
[Z]BAB:[/Z] +#/+#
[Z]XP:[/Z] 28,000 / 36,000 for level 9


[Z]Attributes:[/Z]

[Z]Str:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts]
[Z]Dex:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts, +# Levels, +# [Item or Other]]
[Z]Con:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts]
[Z]Int:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts]
[Z]Wis:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts]
[Z]Cha:[/Z] # (+#) [# pts]


[Z]Attacks:[/Z]
[Q]Weapon name[/Q] +#/+# (#d#+#, #-20/x#) (conditional bonuses)

[Q]Attack modifier:[/Q] +# (# BAB, +# [Ability], +# [Other])
[Q]Parry:[/Q] +# (# BAB, +# [Ability], +# [Other])


[Z]Saves:[/Z]

[Z]Fort:[/Z] +[Total bonus] (# base, +# Con, +# [Other Bonuses])
[Z]Ref:[/Z] +[Total bonus] (# base, +# Dex, +# [Other Bonuses])
[Z]Will:[/Z] +[Total bonus] (# base, +# Wis, +# [Other Bonuses])


[Z]Skills:[/Z]

[Q]Skill Name:[/Q] +[total bonus] ([Ranks] C/cc, +# [Ability Mod], +# [Other bonuses])
[Q]Skill Name:[/Q] +[total bonus] ([Ranks] C/cc, +# [Ability Mod], +# [Other bonuses])
[Q]Skill Name:[/Q] +[total bonus] ([Ranks] C/cc, +# [Ability Mod], +# [Other bonuses])


[Z]Feats:[/Z]

Planar Touchstone (campaign bonus)
[Feat] (lvl1)
[Feat] (reason)
[Feat] (reason)
[Feat] (lvl3)
[Feat] (reason)
[Feat] (Lvl6)


[Z]Class Abilities:[/Z]

[Class Ability]
[Class Ability]
[Class Ability]


[Z]Racial Abilities:[/Z]

[Racial Ability]
Planar Touchstone:
- Base Ability
- Higher-order Ability (effect summary) # times/[recharge condition]


[Z]Languages:[/Z]

[Language 1]
[Language 2]
[Language 3]


[Z]Equipment:[/Z]

Weapon #1 (# gp) [# lbs.]
Weapon #2 (# gp) [# lb.]
Armor (# gp) [# lb.]
Shield #2 (# gp) [# lb.]

[Q]Magical Item[/Q] (# gp) [# lb.]
[Q]Magical Item[/Q] (# gp) [# lb.]
[Q]Magical Item[/Q] (# gp) [# lb.]
Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
- Stored Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
- Stored Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]

[money remaining]

Carrying # lbs.

[Z]Load:[/Z] light #, medium #, heavy #, lift #, drag #

[Q]Special Item Description:[/Q]



[Z]Description:[/Z]



[Z]Background:[/Z]



[Z]Personality:[/Z]



[Z]Contacts:[/Z] # Information, # Influence, # Skill


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry about the double-post, but I wanted to get that template up ASAP for people to use.



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> ...the only words that I've not immediately understood so far are expatriate and prolix...



Heh.  I kinda put those in there just to check and see....    



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> On the other hand, were going to have to come up with some reason for us to adventure together anyhow... Kelleris, any ideas?



I like the idea of linking your characters; they seem to fit pretty well together.  However, having two characters that go together does make it somewhat more likely that you two will wind up in the second thread (dunno if you see that as bad or not).

I like Zerth's suggestions for how and why you are companions.



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> We still need a reason to be in Dromus, but maybe Kelleris can help with that...



Well, let's see...


Dromus is literally the middle of everywhere, so if you're looking for information this is the place.
Dromus is the plane you could flee from those unpleasant cultist-types to thatw ouldn't also require some getting used to (not the least of which would be reattuning your innate link with the planes, which some people find very disconcerting).
Maybe some clue in Illira's dreams points to the city.  Actually, that would make a good deal of sense given the situation you guys will be headed into.  Check out the "plot widget" on DemonWolfZero's character sheet for some idea of what I'm talking about.  A dream-compulsion to seek out this amulet and protect it would be something that certain parties would very much want you to do.
If all else fails, you could quite easily be down on your luck somehow, since you've led a pretty sheltered life up to now and Kestrel is used to the wild outdoors (judging from his selection of touchstones).



			
				Isida Kep'tukari said:
			
		

> Or if you want to give me some general guidelines, I'll do it.



Yeah, I suppose this is technically my responsibility.      I have a philosophy I wrote up for a character some time ago; I'll adapt that for this situation.



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> ...the usual explanation she gives is that it's a mutation caused by being exposed to Tila'kun's positive energy...



Does Illira tell the truth about it to anyone, or does she not even entirely know?



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> Caeldwyste could have been made from something like Coldwinter by this method. Coincidence?



There are no coincidences...    

I like the rival duelist image, by the way.  It definitely sets you up to jump at the first chance you get, since you're actively looking for trouble.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't think the template will work for me as is.  I don't have MS Word, just wordpad.  Now I could just copy and paste to the RG and fill it in.  If I did that , what replaces the Z's and Q's.  As mine and Zerth's characters sounds good.  As for which thread, you are the DM, I'll leave that up to you.  I just want a chance to play the character.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2004)

The Zs should all be Bs (for bold-face stuff), and the Qs Is (for italics).  I would have put them in normal form, but there's no way to copy/paste bold and italics that the boards will respond to.

If you would like, I could do the copy/paste myself and e-mail you the result in a txt file.  You'll have to give me your e-mail again, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have my character sheet in the approved format, although I added in a few bits of information your sheet didn't have (age, patron deity, and plane of origin).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have my character sheet in the approved format, although I added in a few bits of information your sheet didn't have (age, patron deity, and plane of origin).


----------



## Zerth (Oct 14, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I like the idea of linking your characters; they seem to fit pretty well together. However, having two characters that go together does make it somewhat more likely that you two will wind up in the second thread (dunno if you see that as bad or not).



You are the DM and it's your decision. As long as I get to play, I don't care if I'm in the first or the second group. 



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Does Illira tell the truth about it to anyone, or does she not even entirely know?



She can't possibly know for sure, but she has a pretty good hunch. Obviously she knows, it's not a mutation. She avoids speaking about her suspicions to anyone, unless it's absolutely necessary.

Edit: Character sheet updated to proper format.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ...I added in a few bits of information your sheet didn't have...




No problem.  I mainly just wanted to make sure I can find everything I need fairly quickly, and that the bold/italic fonts were in there to set the sections apart.



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> You are the DM and it's your decision. As long as I get to play, I don't care if I'm in the first or the second group.




Man, ya'll are cooperative!   

There's gonna be a lynching if I don't get everyone in, isn't there?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been trying to get to it all week but I'm afraid that with all my tests I haven't been able to get around to creating all my character's devices, so I'm afraid I won't be meeting the deadline   I'd still be happy to finish up what my char's devices were going to be so you can add them to your list of devices for technologists to choose.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I should have put it in bold and all caps...    

There will be another thread going in this setting!  It will start in a couple of weeks, after the maintanence on the first one drops down a bit.  I'd love for you to be able to join it, Sollir.  And even if you can't/don't want to, I will of course be perfectly willing to keep you in mind as an alternate, if you so desire.

A technologist frost mage is too good to pass up on, man!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> The Zs should all be Bs (for bold-face stuff), and the Qs Is (for italics).  I would have put them in normal form, but there's no way to copy/paste bold and italics that the boards will respond to.
> 
> If you would like, I could do the copy/paste myself and e-mail you the result in a txt file.  You'll have to give me your e-mail again, though.



ranger_32202@yahoo.com


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 14, 2004)

I shall forever call him Mister Freeze.  Out of Character of course...but still.

Edit:  Being silly, don't mind me.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2004)

The game is afoot!

Mad Hatter, Jolmo, Isida Kep'Tukari, Zerth, DemonWolfZero, and rangerjohn, you can find the just-started game thread here, tentatively titled "Planes to Shape, Secrets to Keep..."  Maybe once we get further along I'll be able to change that to something slightly less mysterious.  Then again, maybe not.    
But first!  The rules of the game are now in the first post of the Rogue's Gallery thread, including some information on campaign tone and my campaign design philosophy.

I should also say a few words here about what direction this should go for the first few posts everyone makes.  I've deliberately started you very much in the middle of things, in a meeting with your new employer, fellow PC Adinal Gyrfalcon.  Before you do anything in-game, take some time to have your character reflect on how and why they've gotten into this situation.  Demon's not planning on posting until later on tonight at the earliest, so you might want to get the first word in, if that suits you.  Also, please take advantage of this interview to ask questions about Dromus in-character, both to me and to Adinal.  Adinal knows the city quite well, and I'm going to be looking for Knowledge checks and various queries as well, so take some time to slough off some of the disorientation of starting a new game _in media res_ before things get too chaotic and fast-paced.

And they will, I promise!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Just as a quick aside, do you mind if Narine hires a porter on a semi-permanent basis?  She just wants someone reasonably trustworthy to carry her stuff so she doesn't have to stagger around under the weight of her gear.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2004)

Kelleris, I will go by the route you suggested. Since leaving the monastery Illira has been having dreams, where the demonic voice has been very persuasive and even friendly. It has been telling her to find and protect a certain amulet, which she has seen repeatedly in the dreams. As the dreams haven't been so threatening and repulsive for a long time, she actually believes this must be something very important.

She has recieved many clues about the amulet's location in the dreams and with the help of Kestrel she's been able to locate this Adinal Gyrfalcon fellow, who is supposed to know something about the amulet. The feeling is quite obsessive, and lately she's not been able to think much about anything else, but the amulet.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> She just wants someone reasonably trustworthy to carry her stuff so she doesn't have to stagger around under the weight of her gear.




That's no problem, as long as s/he isn't someone who will have anything to do in combat/puzzle/hazard situations other than try not to get killed.  You will have to pay a pittance, though, ~3 coppers per day per commoner level.



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Kelleris, I will go by the route you suggested.




Yessss...  My plans are coming to fruition...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Is that other thread that will be opening up eventually going to have space in it?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2004)

Let's see...

1 Argent Silvermage + 1 TrevWar + 1 Tux the Penguin + 1 Sollir Furryfoot + 1(Peter, Conundrum, or Zeltrachaon) = 5 people.

Considering that that last spot is hardly sure to be filled, I'll have either 4 or 5 players on the roll-call for the next one.  That leaves at least one spot open for you, Ferrix.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

yay...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> That's no problem, as long as s/he isn't someone who will have anything to do in combat/puzzle/hazard situations other than try not to get killed.  You will have to pay a pittance, though, ~3 coppers per day per commoner level.



  Oh, of course not.  Dros is there for his muscles and his ability to follow orders.  He doesn't fight or solve puzzles.  And I can afford to pay him for quite a while, so that should be good.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Kelleris,

I've been itching to play a classical thief type character for sometime.  I was wondering if you'd let me use this prestige class from the Wizards of the Coasts board.  It's really focused on skill use and leaves out a lot of the rogues combat ability (sneak attack, uncanny dodge improvement, etc.).

It'd also require the skill mastery feat from Mongoose else it isn't available until level 11 (cause skill mastery is only otherwise available as a rogue special ability).


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 16, 2004)

The professional thief looks good, Ferrix.  However, you will have to type up the Mongoose skill mastery for me; it's not in any of the books I own.

Isida, you should probably tell me what level your commoner lackey is, just on the off chance he takes a hit.

If anyone's playing in a game with Sollir Furryfoot, could you drop him a line in the respective OOC thread for me?  I guess I should probably give up and buy the PMing feature, eh?   :\


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Kelleris,

Your recruiting sign is still up - are you still looking for players?  If so, I am SOOO in on this game!    Let me know, blood!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 16, 2004)

Heyas, I'd be very glad to join in your next game, definately.  I'm quite attached to my character concept, and I'll try to do the gadget stuff when I can


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, then, for the next game we have:

TrevWar
Sollir Furryfoot
Argent Silvermage
Ferrix
Ashy
Tux the Penguin
(Conundrum, Zeltrachaon, or Peter)

Hmm...  That's 7 people.  I'm not entirely sure if I can handle that many people, but I might be willing to try.  I know you've got some experience with DMing PbP games, Ashy; what do you think is a feasible number of people?

In any case, I am at least willing to help you get a character that I will keep on hand as an alternate/replacement.    

By the way, I like your Oathbound game!  I was reading to crib for my games.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hmm...  That's 7 people.  I'm not entirely sure if I can handle that many people, but I might be willing to try.  I know you've got some experience with DMing PbP games, Ashy; what do you think is a feasible number of people?
> 
> In any case, I am at least willing to help you get a character that I will keep on hand as an alternate/replacement.
> 
> By the way, I like your Oathbound game!  I was reading to crib for my games.



I think 4 to 5 players in far more workable.
If you need the room I'll bow out but only if you want to cut it down to the 4 or 5


----------



## Ashy (Oct 17, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Okay, then, for the next game we have:
> 
> TrevWar
> Sollir Furryfoot
> ...




I think if you have a solid party hierarchy in place, then 7 people would not be a problem.  If you have a ton of folks all wanting to do their own thing all the time, then it becomes chaos.  Sounds good to me either way - drop me an email when you can at the address below.

Thanks for the compliments!  I hope I can continue to help with your games!  

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

Would the style oriented masterwork component work with weapon finesse?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

Gah!  Sorry for the no-showage.  Between these server problems and RL stuff, I've been swamped.

Enough complaining, on with business and pleasure!    

Ashy: are you planning on making a character or simply waiting on standby in case we need someone?  If you do make a character, I'm inclined to give you an equal shot with the others, and just roll randomly for my starting group if I decide the number I get is too many.  Actually making a character _is_ the painful part, after all.

Ferrix: technically, yes, Weapon Focus would work with style-oriented.  However, it probably shouldn't, as that makes the mw component too powerful compared to balanced and _way_ too powerful compared to a natural _+2 weapon_.  The idea is that it's something that you have to choose to use (Power Attack, say) or something you have no direct control over (Mad Hatter's weapon is style-oriented for antimagic areas).  For a professional thief, how about having it work against your Dodge target, or against someone denied their Dex bonus to AC?

Argent Silvermage: You've already worked on your character for some time.  Until someone else comes up with a finished sheet, that pretty much guarantees you a place on the short list.  Truthfully, it'll be hard to pick a group, but I don't want anyone simply bowing out unless they're honestly ambivalent about the game I propose.  I'll try to come up with something, and if worst comes to worst I may simply take Ashy's advice and establish a semi-rigid hierarchy to keep things relatively orderly.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ferrix: technically, yes, Weapon Focus would work with style-oriented.  However, it probably shouldn't, as that makes the mw component too powerful compared to balanced and _way_ too powerful compared to a natural _+2 weapon_.  The idea is that it's something that you have to choose to use (Power Attack, say) or something you have no direct control over (Mad Hatter's weapon is style-oriented for antimagic areas).  For a professional thief, how about having it work against your Dodge target, or against someone denied their Dex bonus to AC?




It was weapon finesse that I was asking about but against someone denied their Dex bonus to AC might work out for the best.  Character should be relatively forth-coming.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It was weapon finesse that I was asking about...




D'oh!  Well, close enough, I guess...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ashy: are you planning on making a character or simply waiting on standby in case we need someone?  If you do make a character, I'm inclined to give you an equal shot with the others, and just roll randomly for my starting group if I decide the number I get is too many.  Actually making a character _is_ the painful part, after all.




Well, I'd love to have a slot, but I would also HATE to bump someone that responded before I did...    

So, I guess just put me down as an alternate for now, until such a time that either:

a.  you determine that the number of characters that you can handle would include me

OR

b. someone drops

As much as I would LOVE to play, I cannot bump someone else who might have gotten here first...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

You asked for the Skill Mastery feat.

*Skill Mastery (General)*

*Prerequisites:* 5 ranks in 6 different skills.

*Benefit:*  Select a number of skills equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.  When making a skill check with one of these skills, you may Take 10 even if stress and distractions would normally prevent you from doing so.

*Special:*  Characters may take this feat multiple times, selecting additional skills for it to apply to each time.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Would you also accept this feat from Mongoose?  If not would Open Minded from the XPH be fine?

*Gifted Learner (General)*

*Benefit:*  From this point on, you can add one additional skill point for each level you gain.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, Gifted Learner is okay.  I'd slightly prefer Open-Minded, because it's (more) core, but it's only a slight preference.

However, I don't like how easily Skill Mastery lets you get into a mid-level rogue ability.  How does this sound instead:



> *Cool Under Fire (General)*
> 
> You maintain your poise under the most adverse circumstances, due to your endless reserves of self-control and utter confidence.
> 
> ...




It's a bit weaker, and quite a lot harder to get itno, but I think it's better as a feat because it steps on high-level rogue toes less.  Also, I changed the stat in question to Cha to make it appeal to bards (the other especially skill-using class), and because the archetype you're thinking of has a uniformly good Charisma.  High-level rogues can get skill mastery just because they've practiced long enough, but it takes Charisma (aka a pair of brass ones) to pull it off at lower levels.  6th level was chosen because that's the level at which an adventurer is considered fully-trained in my CS.

Does it sound okay?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Ummm charisma actually has nothing to do with my rogue concept.  Skill has nothing to do with strength of personality in this character.  Yes the skill mastery feat does step on the mid-level rogues toes, but skill mastery itself isn't that exceptionally powerful.  Perhaps changing it to grant the ability to only a number of skills equal to the characters Intelligence modifier (rather than 3 + Intelligence modifier) would take it a step down from the Rogue ability of the same name.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 22, 2004)

Hm, that's surprising.   :\   Most skill-type rogues tend to be at least mildly dashing.  Do you actually want the skill mastery-like ability, or do you just want to get into the PrC.  I'm perfectly fine with waiving that requirement.

And, in any case, the skill mastery ability doesn't really have anything to do with your skills either; it doesn't grant any kind of bonus.  What it represents is the surety and confidence necessary to do something exactly how you were trained to do it in adverse conditions.

Failing that, I think the Int-based one would be okay.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 23, 2004)

Kelleris, can you please email me the part you deleted from the  adventure thread.  My email is: [zerth02@yahoo.com]


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 23, 2004)

Sure.  Unfortunately, I don't have the file with me (it's saved on my computer back at college), but I'll send it to you as soon as I get back Sunday afternoon.  Apologies for forgetting it, though.  In the meantime, are there any specific questions you might have?  I still remember it (fairly) well.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 23, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hm, that's surprising.   :\   Most skill-type rogues tend to be at least mildly dashing.  Do you actually want the skill mastery-like ability, or do you just want to get into the PrC.  I'm perfectly fine with waiving that requirement.
> 
> And, in any case, the skill mastery ability doesn't really have anything to do with your skills either; it doesn't grant any kind of bonus.  What it represents is the surety and confidence necessary to do something exactly how you were trained to do it in adverse conditions.
> 
> Failing that, I think the Int-based one would be okay.




I generally like the idea of skill mastery as a feat, it generally means I can do an average job most of the time and when that fails I can actually make an effort (i.e. roll).

Do you mean by the Int-based one, the change I mentioned?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 24, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2004)

cool, character going up shortly then


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

Keys up in Rogue gallery for perusal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Awww... Keys.  Man I like that party when we were all together in Dr. Screampunk's game...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep, we were so the band of misfits... that game would have been great (and probably hilarious).


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Kelleris, am I in or out?  Where is everyone?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, since Sollir Furryfoot and Argent Silvermage have seemingly vanished - and this thread's been slow for a while anyway - it looks that way, Ashy.  I'm reading through TrevWar's... 25... page...  document, but I'll get a look at Ferrix's character soon.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 30, 2004)

Ferrix, I just looked at Keys and I noticed that you had a 2 CHA.  A 2 CHA is only one higher than an animated object, and Kell would undoubtedly expect you to play it, i.e. dull as linoleum and u-g-l-y you ain't got no alibi ugly.  Also, knowing Kell as I do you would not survive for anything approaching a  respectable length.  Also, there are numerous spells that would rape a 2 CHA. So I guess that what I am saying is that you should rethink a high DEX and INT at the severe handicap that such a low CHA would bring.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I just looked at Keys and I noticed that you had a 2 CHA.  A 2 CHA is only one higher than an animated object, and Kell would undoubtedly expect you to play it, i.e. dull as linoleum and u-g-l-y you ain't got no alibi ugly.  Also, knowing Kell as I do you would not survive for anything approaching a  respectable length.  Also, there are numerous spells that would rape a 2 CHA. So I guess that what I am saying is that you should rethink a high DEX and INT at the severe handicap that such a low CHA would bring.




She's an embittered cynic, sharp and angry but not confident in respect to other people, she's been abused in the past and for such reasons has very little sense of self and self-respect.

And charisma isn't physical appearence, so much as presence.  Well, the original character had a Charisma of 4, which is only 2 higher.  I then changed the race which dropped it to a 2.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 30, 2004)

'Ello, I haven't so much been vanished as unaware that you guys were starting the second game so soon.  I'll try to wrap things up over the weekend for my techie.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 31, 2004)

Ah, okay Sollir.  I didn't know if you were just in limbo or what.  What about Argent, though?

Anyway, I'll look over any characters I have Monday night, after home and homework.

Oh, and I hope you know what you're getting into here, Ferrix.  I will expect you to RP someone with practically no personality.  I personally wouldn't have much fun with that, but it's your call.  Also, you will probably make small children and the faint of heart cry.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Er....so am I in - or out?  

/me confused....


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Realized I didn't apply a racial bonus I had to Constitution, and figured it'd be best not to scare little children, so I fixed things a bit.  Still only a Charisma of 7, but that's better than a 2.

She's now updated a bit more.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, 7 means you shouldn't be talking, but at least you don't give people the urge to reach for the torches and pitchforks.  

Ashy, I don't even really know who's around here anymore.  How about a roll-call of potentials players real quick?  Ferrix, obviously, but other than that I'm not sure...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ashy, I don't even really know who's around here anymore.  How about a roll-call of potentials players real quick?  Ferrix, obviously, but other than that I'm not sure...




Sounds good - I'm here.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2004)

Not going to have time to finish my technologist tonight I think, but I'll try and get that done tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2004)

Sollir, you might want to check back in on the Aeterian Expedition game.  Haven't heard from you there in a while.


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm here (Tyndra is almost done).  I'll have her to ya by the end of the day.  Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Likewise.  Just waiting to get Keys into a game.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

Alrighty.  I think I'm going to start game 2 on next Thursday.  Anybody who has characters in by then is in, and everybody else is...  not in.   :\ 

That shouldn't be more than 7 people, and will very likely be fewer.  We shall see.


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 6, 2004)

FINALLY!  Here you go Kelleris...for your perusal.  Look at it, let me know, you know the shtick.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Uwoholi, one thing I noticed just offhand.  For your quick razors, you give a +2 bonus to damage.  However, the bonuses provided by the masterwork enhancements is an enhancement bonus and doesn't stack with the +1 magical enhancement bonus.  It just serves its purposes when magic is null and void.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

That's right, Uwohali.  There're some other things too.  I'll post them later (mostly good things like forgetting synergy bonuses to skills).


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 7, 2004)

This sounds fun. If there's space, ill play. Maybe a heavy fighter.


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 7, 2004)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 7, 2004)

Erm, sorry fuzzy.  I've already got a bunch of people clambering for a spot.  Would you like a place as an alternate?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 7, 2004)

sure


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Alrighty.  I think I'm going to start game 2 on next Thursday.  Anybody who has characters in by then is in, and everybody else is...  not in.   :\
> 
> That shouldn't be more than 7 people, and will very likely be fewer.  We shall see.




Ok, I've got to go out of town AGAIN this week, but if I can, I will get a character posted....


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 10, 2004)

Kelleris, do we have a head count of who is in this campaign?  And I'm still waiting on changes.  Darn that Trevor and his 25 pages ...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Uwohali.  First, you might consider picking up a cloak of charisma and a vest of resistance at some point in the near future.  You spent so much on those quickrazors that you're missing some staple items.

You'll need to point me at you source for the following spells:  Ice Darts
Glossolalia, and Miser's Envy.  If I don't have the book, you'll need to post them, okay?

Other than that, you're just shy a bunch of synergy and stuff to skills:

+2 synergy to Diplomacy
+2 synergy to Intimidate
+2 synergy to Sleight of Hand
+2 synergy to Disguise chacks made to act "in character"
+4 size bonus to Hide
another +2 synergy on Diplomacy
(potentially many more synergy bonuses if you bump your Knowledges to 5 ranks)

You're going for spellcasting bard here, maybe?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Tux, I dunno if you're around, but your bonded summoner is okay.  You can go ahead and post him in the RG now.  (And I'm sorry I jumped you over it and then didn't find anything.    )


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 11, 2004)

Alright, I'll make some readjustments, then repost her.  Gimme a few minutes though...

Vest of Resistance?  I'm assuming you're using the same pricing as CoR, but without the dilemma of two cloaks??


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes.  It's from _Tome and Blood_, actually.  Apparently sorcerers want to have a high charisma and decent saves at the same time.  Wimps.


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 11, 2004)

Alright, here we go.  I dumped the dog, giving me 6 skill points back.  I upped my Knowledges to take advantages of the synergies.  I also unkeened my razors, giving me 12,000 gp to work with.  I picked up a Cloak of Charisma +2, Vest of Resistance +2, and Gloves of Dex +2.

As for the spells, look in Frostburn for Ice Darts.  Errol pointed me to the other two, I know what they do, but I couldn't give you exact details.  I'll get them from him and send them to you.  I'll need them anyway.  From what I know, Glossolalia is just like the psychological condition it's named after.  You spount gibberish, causing a shaken effect in the target creature(s).  Miser's Envy causes the target to wont after a certain item I designate, and the target will do anything to obtain said object, even turning on allies.  For exact details, though, I'll have to consult the O Mighty DemonWolf.

I think that's about it.  Are we getting started today?


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 11, 2004)

Whoops...guess it helps to attach the file...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Still forgetting a few synergies...    

I didn't realize you were planning on having a dog with you.  If you want to keep that, don't forget that you can get Handle Animal as a class skill just by dropping two Bard class skills you wouldn't have.

As for starting today...  Well, if we started now, it would be you, and Ferrix.  And that's it.   :\   I guess I'll leave it up to you two, but we might need to hold off on it and/or start looking for people able to make a character real quick and in a hurry.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

Kel,

AM I IN???????


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, if you'll give me a character to check out.  Thursday has come and gone with all of two characters posted...


----------



## Uwohali (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, if it's alright with you, I'd like to get started Monday one way or another.  I know Ferrix is probably anxious to get started as well.  Ashy, if you can get a character in, please do so.  We'd love to have more people.  I think Trev is ready, isn't he?  AND WHERE IS THUNDERBIRD?  Oh unnamed one?  And I haven't seen Tux here in a while.  Any word from Savoy?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

No earthly clue as to how to get ahold of him, so no.  T-Bird has hit a scheduling snag, so he won't be able to manage a character on time.  I will try to keep an open spot for him, however.

EDIT: And Monday sounds doable.  We'll start then.  Though I fear for myself when a prankster bard and a devoted skill-monkey are the only two PCs...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

I will.  I would have gotten a char in, but I did not know that I was actually in the game.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, now, that is a problem.  I'll post the IC thread this evening, but I'll make sure it's something that admits of having people join immediately for a while.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, cool.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 16, 2004)

The second game thread is up, here.  Ashy, just walk in a character whenever you have one.  The important thing is that you see the critter.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Skaith
_Male Human (vampire bloodline)
Sorcerer 8
Neutral_

*Size:* M (5'3", 132lbs)
*Hit Dice:* 8d8 + 8
*HP:* 43 
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 
*AC:* 13 (+2 armor, +0 Dex, +1 natural) [Touch attack 10 (+0 Dex)]
*ACP:* 0
*BAB/Grapple:* +6/+9
*XP:* 28,000 / 36,000 for level 9

*Region:* Caeldwyste
*Age:* 27

*Attributes*

*Str:* 17 (+3) [6 points, +1 racial, +2 gauntlets] 
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Cha:* 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 level, +2 headband] 

*Attacks*
_Ghosthammer_ +10/+5 (1d8+5/x3, +1 ghost touch heavy mace)
_MW cold iron dagger_ +7 (1d4+3/19-20/x2/10 ft range, dagger)

_Melee Attack Modifier:_ +9 (+6 BAB, +3 Str)
_Ranged Attack Modifer:_ +6 (+6 BAB, +0 Dex)
_Parry:_ +6 (+6 BAB, +0 Dex)

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex:* +2 [+2 base, +0 Dex]
*Will:* +11 [+6 base, +3 Wis, +2 Iron Will]

*Skills* (traded in Craft and Profession for Move Silently)
_Bluff_ +16 [11 ranks, +5 Cha]
_Climb_ +5 [0 ranks, +3 Str, +2 racial]
_Concentration_ +12 [11 ranks, +1 Con]
_Hide_ +2 [0 ranks, +0 Dex, +2 Stealthy]
_Knowledge (arcana)_ +13 [11 ranks, +2 Int]
_Knowledge (religion)_ +7 [11cc ranks, +2 Int]
_Move Silently_ +13 [11 ranks, +0 Dex, + 2 Stealthy]
_Search_ +4 [0 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial]
_Spellcraft_ +15 [11 ranks, +2 Int, +2 synergy]

*Feats*
Planar Touchstone [Caeldwyste] (bonus)
Eschew Materials (human bonus)
Iron Will (1st level) 
Combat Casting (3rd level)
Spell Penetration (6th level)

*Class Abilities*
Arcane spells, simple weapon proficiency, major bloodline for free.

*Racial Abilities* 
Free feat at first level, +4 skill points at level one, +1 skill point each additional level
+2 on Climb checks, Stealthy feat, Strength +1, Resistance to cold 5, vampire affinity +2, +1 natural armor, +2 on Search checks, Resistance to electricity 5.
Planar Touchstone
-_Base ability_ - You gain cold resistance 6.
-_Higher-order ability_ - Drawing on the power of Caeldwyste and the self-confidence taking down (very) large prey inspires, you may invoke the effects of a righteous might spell as a 10th-level Cleric once per day, except that the damage reduction is bypassed by cold iron instead of an aligned weapon.  3 higher-order uses.  
_Recharge Condition:_ Participate in a successful Odensjakt hunt.  This entails hunting one of the mighty beasts of the tundra, alone or in a group of no more than 7, and claiming the kill for the people of Caeldwyste.  

*Languages*
Common
Abyssal

*Spells Known*
Save DC +5  - Slots:  4/6/5/4/2
0th – _acid splash, dancing lights, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, message, read magic_
1st – _charm person, chill touch, expeditious retreat, magic missile, shocking grasp_
2nd – _blur, mirror image, summon swarm_
3rd – _lightning bolt, vampiric touch_
4th – _greater invisibility_

*Equipment*

Ghosthammer (_+1 ghost touch_ heavy mace[/I]) (8,612 gp) [8 lbs.]
2 masterwork cold iron daggers (608 gp) [2 lbs.]
_Bracers of armor +2_ (4,000 gp)
_Cloak of resistance +2_ (4,000 gp)

_Headband of Charisma +2_ (4,000 gp) [- lbs.] 
_Gauntlets of ogre power_ (4,000 gp)
Wand of _magic weapon_ (2nd level caster) (1,500gp)
Traveler’s outfit [Worn, no weight]
Belt pouch (1 gp) [1/2 lb.]
Everburning torch (110gp) [1 lb.]
Potion of _cat’s grace_ (300gp)
Backpack (2 gp) [2 lbs.]
~Bedroll (5 sp) [5 lbs.]
~Waterskin (1 gp) [4 lbs.]
~Trail rations (20 days worth) (10 gp) [20 lbs.]
~Winter blanket (5 sp) [3 lbs] 
~4 sacks (4 sp) [2 lbs.] 
~Tent (10 gp) [20 lbs.] 

*Carrying* – 67.5 lbs., light load.

*Money*
135gp, 6sp

*Appearance:*  Skaith's appearance is unnerving.  He is so pale that at first glance, he looks more dead than alive and meticiously shaves his body daily, fastidiously removing all traces of hair.  His pale skin is covered, from head to toe, with very, very tiny marks - symbols of his clan and history, written into his living flesh so that he will never forget the past.  His teeth have all been filed to sharp, glittering points and his nails (which stick out of the ends of his large, bulky leather _gauntlets_ are sharpened into talon-like points.  His eyes are an ice-blue color that is so pale that they appear completely colorless, and like his thin, paper-like skin, show the veins and blood vessels beneath.

Skaith prefers pale brown colored clothing, accentutated by creme-colored shirts, scarves and dark brown leather accessories.  These tend to be more on the side of fashion than functionality, but the man is not a fool - he knows a lifesaving tool or device when he sees one.  His _headband of charisma_ is one such tool, and the silver band, inlaid with ivory and tan jade is worn, like a thin line, above his hairless brows.

*Personality:* Skaith is a confusing dichotomy.  A mixture of sadist and innocent child, a combination of acidic sarcasm and blissful ignorance, the man is, at best, difficult to understand and be around.  So far this unusual nature has kept him a loner (not to mention his penchant for drinking blodd from time to time), however deep down Skaith desires companionship - complete and trusting friendship.  Secretly, in his heart of hearts, he dreams to believe, like a fairy tale, that if he finds this perfect and truthful friendship that it might redeem his black and soiled soul.

The magic and the curse that runs through his veins, however, eternally pushes him towards taking the lives of others, so day after day, he continues struggling to resist.  Occasionally, just to defy the monster within himself, he will use his magic to enhance himself and fight physically on the side of all that is good and just in order to resist the lure of his “tainted” magic as well as to "make a statement to his darker side".  

*Background:* Skaith belongs to one of the oldest clans in all of Caeldwyste - a clan whose origins reach back nearly as far as anyone can remember.  For reasons truly unknown, but widely speculated (and believed to be survival from the cold of the plane), one of Skaith's forefathers made a dark pact and lay with a vampiress.  This act forever cursed his seed and lineage to bear the burden of the hunger for the blood of others in exchange for survival against the brutal environment of their home.

Whatever the reason and whoever was at fault, Skaith now bears the brunt of this curse, and eternally hungers for the blood of sentients.  He has learned to slate his thirst by taking the blood of non-sentients, but this only works for a time before the hammering in his mind, ears, and soul becomes too much to bear.

The taking of life holds mixed emotions for Skaith - on one hand, he loves the power and the trill and the magical influx he gains from the blood, but on the other, he despises being controlled by anyone or anything.  It was, in fact, this hatred of control which led him to spurn his clan and leave Caeldwyste for a life of random adventuring and exploration.  Ironically and unintentionally, Skaith soon discovered that in this lifestyle, he had uncovered another weapon to use against his eternal thirst.  Curisoity, it seemed, of a mystery unsolved, or of a horizon unwandered, could hold off the urges of his unholy hunger far longer than anything that he had ever tried or encountered.

And so, Skaith wanders, always thirsting and running from the shadows behind him, but always looking for something unknown.  Luckily, there are many things that lie in the shadows before him.

*Contacts*
4 contacts total, 1 used:
- Rr'Tashk, githzerai sage and wizard in Dromus (knew Skaith's mother, Lyshha, more than he did Skaith)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

And here's that same character with all the errors removed from making it at midnight after a long day...



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Here's a character that Isida was kind enough to craft for me...
> 
> Skaith
> _Male Human (vampire bloodline)
> ...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

LOL!  Thanks again Isida!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

Narine perceives a 24.


----------



## Kelleris (May 26, 2005)

I think your aim is off, Isida.      This is the old recruitment thread.

Man, I haven't even _seen_ this in a while.  Still, your skill check is duly noted.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 13, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.




 Now I'm embarassed.  I had assumed the Dromus II game was closed by player consent since it's been so long since anyone posted.  The last post was mine and the ball was (I think) in the players' court.  My bad if I misunderstood.


----------

